# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Իմ թախիծը լուսավոր է...

## Մանոն

Ողջույն ...ՈՒզում եմ հրավիրել ձեզ դիտելու  իմ ստեղծագործություններից մի քանիսը: Սպասում եմ ձեր մեկնաբանություններին, հուսալով, որ շատ խիստ չեք դատի:  :Blush:  
Նկարները ավելի մեծ կարելի է տեսնել իմ կայքում՝
www.manuu.mylivepage.ru

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մանոն, եթե սա քո թախիծն է, ապա այն իսկապես շատ լուսավոր է։  :Love:  
Գեղեցիկ ես նկարում։ «Լուսավոր» բառն, իմ կարծիքով, իրոք սազում է։  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Մանոն իրոք քո թախիծը շաաատ լուսավոր է :Smile:  
Շատ գեղեցիկ ես նկարում, շատ լավն են նկարներդ :Hands Up:  Չնայած ես նկարչությունից շատ եմ հեռու,նման շնորհք աստված ինձ չի տվել,բայց գեղեցիկ նկարներ շատ եմ սիրում :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

:Smile:  Մինչ թեմայիդ բացելը ես արդեն քո կայքից տեսել էի նկարներդ և ինձ մոտ դրանք պահպանել, այնպես որ իրոք շատ հավանում եմ նկարներդ, ուր կա գույների նրբություն ու ներդաշնակություն, այլ կերպ ասած գեղեցկություն և որ ամենակարևորն է դրանցով դիտողին ես փոխանցում քո գեղեցիկի ընկալումն ու կիսվում նրա հետ այն զգացողություններով ու մտքերով, որ ինքդ ունեցել ես այդ պահին՝ ինչը ամեն մի արվեստի նպատակն է: Այնպես որ, իսկապես արվեստի արժանի գործեր են, ափսոս որ քիչ ես նկարել, բայց հուսով եմ, որ կշարունակես քո այդ գեղեցիկ գործը և մեզ էլ կուրախացնես նորանոր քո նկարներով:  :Ok:  ?

*Գեղեցիկն ու նրա գիտակցումը կփրկեն աշխարհը:* - երբ նույնիսկ թախիծը լուսավոր ու գեղեցիկ կլինի:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Միքիչ գլուխ հանում եմ նկարչությունից, ինձ  մի երկու բառ թույլ կտամ :Blush:  
Բնապատկերը քեզ 100-ով իարկանա տրվում :Ok:  
Մենակ կտորեղենի պահը միքիչ արհեստականա: Բայց երևի ժամանակի հարցա :Ok:  
Բնութագրիչ ա , պարզ պատկերումա նկարի նպատակը, ու հոգեվիճակը:
գույների համադրությունը շատ հաճելիա, աչք շոյող :

----------


## Enipra

Մանո՛ն,  նայեցի բոլոր նկարներդ։ Մի տեսակ շատ մեծ խաղաղություն ու հանգստություն կա դրանց մեջ, շատ հարազատ են գույներդ։ :Good: 
Միայն թե ինձ թվաց, որ որոշ նկարներում մի փոոոքր տարածականությունն ու խորությունը չէին խանգարի։ Բայց դե ինձ թվալը շատ քիչ է :Smile: 
Քեզ ստեղծագործական մեծ հաջողություններ :Wink:

----------


## Ծով

Ապրես Մանոն ջան…
Շատ հավանեցի…գույների ներդաշնակություն կա…ու բարություն քո լուսավոր թախիծի մեջ…
Հատկապես սիրեցի «Հրեշտակ»-ը ։
ՀԻմա էլ  էկրանիս ա…

----------


## Արսեն

Լավն են, ափսոս չեմ կարա մտնեմ քո սայթից նայեմ: որտեղ ես սովորում՞

----------


## Մանոն

> ...իսկապես արվեստի արժանի գործեր են, ափսոս որ քիչ ես նկարել, բայց հուսով եմ, որ կշարունակես քո այդ գեղեցիկ գործը և մեզ էլ կուրախացնես նորանոր քո նկարներով:  ?
> 
> *Գեղեցիկն ու նրա գիտակցումը կփրկեն աշխարհը:* - երբ նույնիսկ թախիծը լուսավոր ու գեղեցիկ կլինի:


 Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր արձագանքողներին ընկալման ու խրախուսական խոսքերի համար: Դրանք ինձ երբեմն օդ ու ջրի պես անհրաժեշտ են դառնում: Ես ընդունում եմ մյուս անդամների արած դիտողություններն էլ (մեկ առ մեկ  չմեջբերեմ լա՞վ), *Enipra*-ի տարածականության, *Հայ*-ի կտորների պահի վերաբերյալ: Ես դրանք տեսնում ու հասկանում եմ, բայց չունենալով նկարչական ոչ մի կրթություն (հարգելի *Arss* սա երևի Ձեր հարցի պատասխանն է), դժվարանում եմ շա՜տ հարցերում, ինչ խոսք ինձ տեխնիկան պակասում է: Ու երբեմն ինքս ինձ մտածում եմ. արժե՞ արդյոք նկարել: Բայց ինչպես ասում են, եթե ստեղծագործությունը հասկացվել է գոնե մեկի կողմից, ուրեմն արժե շարունակել ստեղծագործել :Love:

----------


## Enipra

> ...Ու երբեմն ինքս ինձ մտածում եմ. արժե՞ արդյոք նկարել:


 Manon ջան,  քո այդ փոքրիկ բացթողումներն  այնքան չնչին են՝ համեմատած  այն հսկայական էներգիայի ու լույսի հետ, որ  փոխանցում են նկարներդ,  որ նման բան մտածելու  իրավունք  անգամ չունես :Wink:   :Ok: 
Անպայման շարունակիր նկարել :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Manon ջան,  քո այդ փոքրիկ բացթողումներն  այնքան չնչին են՝ համեմատած  այն հսկայական էներգիայի ու լույսի հետ, որ  փոխանցում են նկարներդ,  որ նման բան մտածելու  իրավունք  անգամ չունես 
> Անպայման շարունակիր նկարել


Էն , ինչ ես պիտի ասեի :Ok:  
Մենակ էն, որ դու կարում ես քո նկարներով արտահայտել քո պատկերացումներն ու կարում ես քո նկարներով զգացումներ արտահայտել, արդեն անգնահատելիա:
Մի խոսքով, ձգտելով արվեստի, լինելով արվեստի մարդ, ուղակի ինքդ քեզ դավաճանած կլինես ,եթե մտածես, որ ինչ որ բան կարա ստիպի քեզ հեռու մնալ նկարչությունից :Smile:  
Իմիջայլոց, ի սրտե ցանկանում եմ քեզ մեծ հաջողություններ, հուսով եմ թե կրթություն ստանալու թե դրա բացակայության դեպքում, կհասնես արդյունքների, ու էդ ժամանակ, երբ ասենք անհատական ցուցադրություններ կունենաս, արդեն սովորական բան կդառնա քննադատություններ լսելը, ու դրանից սխալ մտքեր չեն առաջանա :Wink:  
Առաջ.... :Ok:

----------


## Մանոն

> Էն , ինչ ես պիտի ասեի 
> Մենակ էն, որ դու կարում ես քո նկարներով արտահայտել քո պատկերացումներն ու կարում ես քո նկարներով զգացումներ արտահայտել, արդեն անգնահատելիա:
> Մի խոսքով, ձգտելով արվեստի, լինելով արվեստի մարդ, ուղակի ինքդ քեզ դավաճանած կլինես ,եթե մտածես, որ ինչ որ բան կարա ստիպի քեզ հեռու մնալ նկարչությունից


Այո…ձեր բոլորիդ ոգևորող խոսքերից ներշնչված՝ նոր նկար եմ նկարել, որը սակայն դեռ չեմ վերնագրել: Կուզենայի ամենքդ գրեիք ձեր մտածած վերնագիրը, ու որը դրանցից կհամընկնի իմ մտքում եղած վերնագրի հետ, այն էլ կտեղադրեմ իմ կայքում: Դրանով էլ կորոշեմ, թե որքանով է ինձ հայողվել նկարը: (Ի դեպ այն կայքում ավելի մեծ ու որակով կարելի է դիտել)
Դե....սպասում եմ վերնագրի ձեր տարբերակներին :Think:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Դե միանշանակ հնարավոր չի վերնագրել, երկար նայելուց տարբեր մտքեր են առաջանում՝ Երազ, Գարուն աղջիկ, Նազանք, Կյանք......եսի՞մ :Think:  
Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի  դու քո տարբերակն ասես միանգամից, որ ավելի հեշտ լինի հասկանալ քո մտքերը:

----------


## Բարեկամ

կարելի ա «Իգություն»: Նկարում անգամ կակտուսն ա կանացի…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կարելի է դնել *«Արտացոլանք»* կամ *«Սիրո արտացոլանքը»*։  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lili-4

Շատ հաճելի է, որ ավարտեցիր աշխատանքդ ու ներկայացրեցիր Ակումբի անդամների դատին:Իհարկե իրական , բնական աշխատանքը ավելի պարզ է արտահայտում այն ամենը, ինչ ցանկացել ես ասել, թեպետ, հուսով եմ, որ այսպես էլ հասկանալի է ասելիքդ:Ես չգիտեմ, թե դու ինչ անուն ես քո համար ընտրել, ես կանվանեմ ըստ իմ ստացած տպավորության: Հուսով եմ, որ չեմ սխալվել: Ես այն անվանում եմ «Փշոտ հույս»:Կհավանես թե ոչ, ինքդ որոշիր:

----------


## kiki

Շատ գեղեցիկ ես նկարում, խոսքեր դժվար է գտնելը, ինձ հատկապես երկրորդն ու վերջինը դուր եկան...երկրորդում ես անգամ ինձ տեսա :Smile: ...

ինչ վերաբերվում է վեռնագրին , ես ինքս հեզություն տեսա այդ նկարում, ու տակապես "Հեզ աղջկա ներաշխարհը՝ արտացոլված հայելու մեջ, որն ինքը կարծես փորձում է տեսնել, կամ հասկանալ", չգիտեմ, ինչքանով է տեղին, բայց ես կառաջարկեի "Հեզություն", կամ "Իմ ներաշխարհը", դե նման մի բան :Smile: ...

----------


## Enipra

Գուցե «Գտնված երազ»  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Հենց նոր եմ մուլտֆիլմը նայել, դեռ դրա ազդեցության տակ եմ։  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

:Smile:  Գիտեք...այնքան սիրուն վերնագրեր եք առաջարկում, բայց երևի նկարը շա՜տ փոքրացնելու և պարզ չերևալու պատճառով մի փոքրիկ դետալ դուրս է մնում ձեր տեսողությունից, որն էլ հենց նկարի առանցքն է, գաղափարը: Ես մի քիչ էլ կսպասեմ ու կգրեմ իմ տարբերակը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Enipra-ի առաջարկած տարբերակն էլ էր հետաքրքիր, այս նկարը որոշ չափով էդ մուլտֆիլմն է հիշեցնում։  :Smile:  

Manon, գիտե՞ս, հենց նոր մտքովս անցավ (այսինքն՝ վաղուց էի զգացել, բայց հենց նոր էդ միտքը հստակ ձևավորվեց), որ քո նկարները լրիվ համահունչ են քո կերպարին։  :Love:  Նկատի ունեմ գրառումներդ, որոնք, անկասկած հիանալի արտահայտում են քո ներաշխարհն ու վերաբերմունքը կյանքի նկատմամբ։  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## kiki

Մանոն ջան, ես փնտրեցի այդ վերջին նկարը կայքում, բայց այդպես էլ չգտա...

----------


## Մանոն

> Enipra-ի առաջարկած տարբերակն էլ էր հետաքրքիր, այս նկարը որոշ չափով էդ մուլտֆիլմն է հիշեցնում։  
> 
> Manon, գիտե՞ս, հենց նոր մտքովս անցավ (այսինքն՝ վաղուց էի զգացել, բայց հենց նոր էդ միտքը հստակ ձևավորվեց), որ քո նկարները լրիվ համահունչ են քո կերպարին։  Նկատի ունեմ գրառումներդ, որոնք, անկասկած հիանալի արտահայտում են քո ներաշխարհն ու վերաբերմունքը կյանքի նկատմամբ։


Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, Ուլուանա ջան: Ասում են իմ ամեն մի նկարը մի փիլիսոփայություն է, ես անչափ ուրախ եմ, որ նկարի միջոցով կարողանում եմ մարդկանց հաղորդ դարձնել իմ ներաշխարհին: Չէ՞ որ երբեմն շատ դժվար է բառերով արտահայտել ասելիքդ: 
Kiki ջան, չգիտեմ, թե ինչու չի երևացել նկարն իմ կայքում, բայց հաստատ կա, մի քանի օր առաջ եմ տեղադրել, գուցե մի անգամ էլ փորձես;  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

ախր չկա է...մյուսները կան, բայց դա չկա...
կարո՞ղ ես ուղիղ լինկն ուղարկել...

----------


## ihusik

Շատ ուրախ եմ նկարիդ համար :Smile:  ես այն շատ սիրեցի ու հետաքրքիր է, որ ամեն մեկն մի բան տեսնում է նրանում, իրենց համար հոգեհարազատ մի բան, մի գեղեցիկ ու լուսավոր բան ու հենց դրանով իսկ կարելի է համարել նկարդ հաջողված: Իմ պատկերացմամբ հետաքրքիր երկու աշխարհ ես պատկերել. մեկն արտաքին ասես աշխարհն է (ուր հերոսուհին է), իսկ մյուսը ներքին (պատուհանից այն կողմը): Չնայած պատուհանը տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում՝ ոմանք նրա տակ տեսնում են ասես կախարդական երազանքների հայելի որն ոչ թե արտացոլում է արտաքին՝ այլ ներքին աշխարհը, մյուսները տեսնում են այդ պատուհանի տակ մի նկար պատից կախված ուր պատկերված է հերոսուհու ներքնաշխարհն և դեպի ուր ասես ձգտում է հերոսուհու սիրտն ու հոգին՝ մնալով նա այնուամենայնիվ նկարից դուրս: Շատ շատ իմաստներ կարելի է գտնել նկարում, դրա համար համաձայն եմ այն մարդկանց հետ որոնք ասում են, որ նկարն իմաստ, խորը իմաստ է արտահայտում և ինչպես մնացած նկարներդ այդ իմաստով փիլիսոփայական ուժ է ստանում: 

Նայում ու հիանում եմ նկարով, այն ասես խոսում է մեզ հետ ոչ թե հնչեղ բառերով այլ հոգու ու սրտի լեզվով փոխանցելով մեզ մի գեղեցիկ ու լուսավոր թախիծ, որ իսկզբանե կա բոլորիս մեջ՝ դա երջանկության հետ հանդիպման սպասումի թախիծն է: Կրկին ուզում եմ շնորհավորել քեզ այս նկարի հետ կապված և հուսալ, որ կաշխատես ու նորանոր գեղեցիկ նկարներ կպարգևես քո արվեստն գնահատող մարդկանց, որոնք քեզ հետ ուրախանում են քո իսկ արարած գեղեցկությամբ և նա ով կարող է նմանատիպ գեղեցկություն արարել ու աշխարհին պարգևել իրավունք չունի աշխարհին զրկել դրանից: Գեղեցկությունն երբեք շատ չի լինում, գեղեցկացրու քո նկարներով աշխարհը, գուցե դա էլ քո ինքնաարտահայտման ոլորտն է, որով միաժամանակ պետք է հարստացնես կյանքն ու աշխարհը՝ այն ավելի գեղեցիկ ու հետևաբար սիրելի դարձնելով...

----------


## Մանոն

Հուսիկի խոսքը կարծես եզրափակիչ եղավ, որովհետև իսկապես վերջնականապես ձևավորեց այն, ինչ իրոք արտահայտում է նկարը: Բոլորիցդ շնորհակալ եմ նկարի ճիշտ վերլուծության և ինձ սատարելու համար: Նշանակում է արժեր աշխատել...
Հիմա գամ վերնագրին: Այն փոքրիկ դետալը, որի մասին վերն ասել էի, դա աղջկա մատնեմատ-մատիտն էր: Ի՞նչ է սա նշանակում...Քանի որ մատիտը նա կրում է հենց մատանեմատին, դրանով ցույց է տրված հերոսուհու արվեստից անբաժան լինելը: Ավելին...արտահայտում է նրա արվեստի հետ պսակված լինելը (Չէ՞ որ մատանեմատին կրում են հենց պսակի մատանին): Ուստի, սիրելիներս, այս նկարը ես անվանել եմ «*Արվեստի հետ պսակվածը*»: Կարծում եմ, դուք էլ համամիտ կլինեք ինձ հետ: Ու եթե խորությամբ մտածեք, կտեսնեք, որ ձեր առաջարկած բոլոր վերնագրերը առանց բացառության ընդգրկվում են դրա մեջ:  :Love:

----------


## kiki

Նախ, շնորհակալ եմ ihusik -ին ինձ այդ նկարի մեծ տարբերակը ցույց տալու համար...

հենց բացեցի, առաջինը որ աչքս տեսավ հենց այդ մատիտն էր...հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություն էր Մանոն ջան...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այն փոքրիկ դետալը, որի մասին վերն ասել էի, դա աղջկա մատնեմատ-մատիտն էր: Ի՞նչ է սա նշանակում...Քանի որ մատիտը նա կրում է հենց մատանեմատին, դրանով ցույց է տրված հերոսուհու արվեստից անբաժան լինելը: Ավելին...արտահայտում է նրա արվեստի հետ պսակված լինելը (Չէ՞ որ մատանեմատին կրում են հենց պսակի մատանին): Ուստի, սիրելիներս, այս նկարը ես անվանել եմ «*Արվեստի հետ պսակվածը*»: Կարծում եմ, դուք էլ համամիտ կլինեք ինձ հետ: Ու եթե խորությամբ մտածեք, կտեսնեք, որ ձեր առաջարկած բոլոր վերնագրերը առանց բացառության ընդգրկվում են դրա մեջ:


Վա՜յ, Մանոն ջան, ինչ հետաքրքիր խորհրդանիշ ես ներդրել նկարիդ մեջ։  :Love:  Ո՞նց չէինք նկատել։  :Blush:  Իրոք հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություն էր, որից հետո վերնագիրն արդեն լրիվ հասկանալի է ու համապատասխան։  :Smile:

----------


## Goga

Իրոք շատ գեղեցիկ անուն ես ընտրել :Hands Up:  , իմ կարծիքով ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի ստեղծագործությանը ավելի լավ անուն չի տա, քան հենց ինքը՝ ստեղծագործողը, քանի որ նա որքան ոգեշնչված ստեղծագործում է, նույն ոգով էլ վերնագրում այն :Smile:   :Ok:

----------


## Մանոն

*Protest* անունով իմ այս նկարը կարծես Ոիլուանայի «Քո այդ ժպիտը» բանաստեղծության տրամաբանական շարունակությունը լինի. «երբ արդեն փոքրանում  են  դիմակները.....»

----------


## Selene

Մանոն ջան կրկին անգամ հիացրեց ինձ քո նկարը :Smile:  
Իրոք շատ համահունչ է Ուլուանայի բանաստեղծության հետ: Մանոն ջան ուղղակի հիանում եմ քո շնորհքով, ապրես :Hands Up:  Նկարներդ այնքան խորիմաստ են, այնքան հոգով լի…

----------


## ihusik

http://manuu.mylivepage.ru/image/184/1874/Protest.jpg

Այս կայքում այդ նույն նկարի մի փոքր ավելի մեծ օրինակն է, իսկ եթե վրան քլիկ անեք ապա էլ ավելի կմեծանա. ինչու՞ եմ սա ասում, որովհետեվ ես սիրում և հավանում եմ այս նկարն ու կցանկանայի, որ էլ ավելի շատ մարդիկ տեսնեին ու գնահատեին մեր հարգարժան ու տաղանդաշատ Ակումբցի՝ Manon-ի ստեղծագործությունները, որոնք ամբողջական կարող եք տեսնել այս կայքում.

http://manuu.mylivepage.ru/

*Բոլոր նկարներդ էլ գեղեցիկ են Manon ու դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրում էլ կա սիրտ ու հոգի, միտք ու հույզ, այլ կերպ ասած նկարներդ իմաստավորված գեղեցկություններ են կամ գեղեցիկ արտաքինով ու մաքուր ներքնաշխարհով անհատ մտածողներ:*

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Մանոն, իսկ ցուցահնդեսների մասնակցում ես՞
Ունեցել ես գործերդ ներկայացնելու հնարավորություն՞

----------


## Մանոն

Ոչ *Հայ* ջան: Իմ նկարները ոչ մի տեղ չեն ցուցադրվել, թերևս միայն բարեկամներ ու մի քանի ընկերներ են տեսել…Բայց ոչ մի լուրջ ցուցահանդես, այդ հնարավորությունը չեմ էլ ունեցել… :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

Շատ լավն են նկարները, տպավորիչ է, ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ, ԾԱՌԻ նկարը :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ոչ *Հայ* ջան: Իմ նկարները ոչ մի տեղ չեն ցուցադրվել, թերևս միայն բարեկամներ ու մի քանի ընկերներ են տեսել…Բայց ոչ մի լուրջ ցուցահանդես, այդ հնարավորությունը չեմ էլ ունեցել…


Ճիշտն ասած երկար ժամանակա անտեղյակ եմ փոփոխություններին, բայց իմ իմանալով մի քանի բարդություններ հաղթահարելով կարելիա հասնել անձնական ցուցահանդեսի: Եթե նման ցանկություն ունես տեղյակ պահի, իմ կարծիքով էստեղ քեզ բոլորն էլ կաջակցեն, համենայն դեպս ես պատրաստ եմ:
Ինչի եմ ասում, որովհետև ինձ թվումա արժի ,որ ավելի շատ մարդ տեսնի քո գործերը :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

Լիովին համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ Հայ ջան, ուղղակի անմիջապես քեզնից հետո եմ գրում դրա համար չեմ մեջբերում գրածդ, բայց երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ ասածներիդ ու ստորագրում եմ դրանց տակ:

----------


## Մանոն

Անչափ ուրախ եմ ու շնորհակալ բոլորին իմ գործերը գնահատելու համար, իսկ Հային, ihusik-ին առանձնապես՝ ինձ աջակցելու և օգնություն առաջարկելու համար: Բայց ախր այդ աշխատանքները շատ քիչ են,  դե իսկ ես էլ ՝ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ սիրող մի նկարիչ, արժե՞ արդյոք ցուցահանդես բացել, և հետո դուք դա ինչպես ե՞ք պատկերացնում:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Անչափ ուրախ եմ ու շնորհակալ բոլորին իմ գործերը գնահատելու համար, իսկ Հային, ihusik-ին առանձնապես՝ ինձ աջակցելու և օգնություն առաջարկելու համար: Բայց ախր այդ աշխատանքները շատ քիչ են,  դե իսկ ես էլ ՝ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ սիրող մի նկարիչ, արժե՞ արդյոք ցուցահանդես բացել, և հետո դուք դա ինչպես ե՞ք պատկերացնում:


Էն որ դու ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ես, համարյա եղանակ չի ստեղծում: Շատ հայտնի նկարիչներ ինքնուս են, իսկ նկարչության մեջ ինչ որ բանի հասնելու համար, նկարները հանրությանը ի ցույց դնելը լավագույն միջոցն է: Իսկ դու շարունակի նկարել, եթե կստացվի ավելի ինտենսիվ, երբ որ շատ կլինեն արդեն կսկսենք լուրջ մտածել քայլեր ձեռնարկելու մասին լա՞վ :Smile:  
Իրոք , ամեն դեպքում ,արվեստը պիտի գնահատվի, հաստատ արժե ցուցադրել:

----------


## kiki

Մանոն ջան, շատ ճիշտ է ասում Հայը, կարևոր չի՝ ունես կրթություն թե ոչ , կարևորը , որ նկարում ես, ուզում ես նկարել, ու շատ լավ էլ ստացվում է...
իրոք արժի մտածել այդ մասին, անկեղծ եմ ասում...

----------


## ihusik

Համամիտ եմ Հայ-ի ու kiki-ի հետ - հետևաբար չմոռանալով վերջին նկարիդ վերնագիրը, պետք է շարունակել նախ և առաջ ստեղծագործել, հետո ամեն ինչ ինքն իրեն կստացվի - պետք է դուռն ուժեղ թակել, որ բացեն... իսկ դա դու կարող ես անել քո նկարներով ու հետո կտեսնես, որ մի նոր դուռ կբացվի քեզ համար... :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

Սիրով նվիրում եմ ակումբի բոլոր կանանց ու աղջիկներին՝ Ապրիլի 7-ի առթիվ   :Smile: 
http://manuu.mylivepage.ru/image/184/1873_Narcis.JPG

----------


## Selene

> Սիրով նվիրում եմ ակումբի բոլոր կանանց ու աղջիկներին՝ Ապրիլի 7-ի առթիվ


Շնորհակալություն Մանոն ջան :Blush:  
Ես էլ քեզ եմ շնորհավորում :Smile:  Միայն գեղեցիկ հոգի ունեցող մարդն է ի զորու այսքան գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործել:

----------


## Enipra

> Սիրով նվիրում եմ ակումբի բոլոր կանանց ու աղջիկներին՝ Ապրիլի 7-ի առթիվ


Էս ի՜նչ լավ նվեր է, շնորհակալ եմ, Մանոն ջան։  :Blush:  Հրաշալի ծաղիկներ են։
Քո տոնն էլ շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Root

> Ողջույն ...ՈՒզում եմ հրավիրել ձեզ դիտելու  իմ ստեղծագործություններից մի քանիսը: Սպասում եմ ձեր մեկնաբանություններին, հուսալով, որ շատ խիստ չեք դատի:  
> Նկարները ավելի մեծ կարելի է տեսնել իմ կայքում՝
> www.manuu.mylivepage.ru


Գիտեք մի տեսակ նրբություն կա նկարների մեջ, որ գրավում է իր ամեղությամբ ու թախիծով: Թվում է ` եթե Սարյանը այժմյան օրերին ապրեր հենց էսպես պիտի նկարեր:
Ինչ որ պարզություն կա բոլոր նկարների մեջ, առանց երկիմաստության, սակայն արտահայտում են ավելի շատ քան առաջին հայացքից կտեսնես:

Ամեն դեպքում ինձ դուրեն գալիս , կեցցես Մանոն :

----------


## Fantazy

Մանոն ջան, ամեն մի նկարը այնքան գեղեցիկ է, այնքան հոգեհարազատ, կարող եմ ժամերով հիանալ քո նկարներով, իսկ այն հանգամանքը, որ համապատասխան կրթություն չունես, ոչ մի կերպ չպետք է քեզ խանգարի, քանի որ ՏԱՂԱՆԴ ՉԵՆ ԴԱՌՆՈՒՄ, ՏԱՂԱՆԴ ԾՆՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ, իսկ դու իսկապես տաղանդ ես:

Չեմ կարող կրկին անգամ չհայտնել իմ հիացմունքը:
Քո նկարները իրոք թափանցում են մինչև հոգուս խորքը…

ՀԻԱՍՔԱՆՉ են, ոչինչի առաջ չկանգնես………

----------


## Մանոն

Չիրականացած երազանք

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ապրես, լավա ստացվել:
Թախծոտա ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ապրես, լավա ստացվել:
> Թախծոտա ...


Ըհը, ու հետևում երևացող լուսինն էլ ավելի է նպաստում թախծոտ տրամադրությանը...  :Sad:  
Լավն է։  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

Նորից մի աշխատանք, նորից սրտի մի խոսք` «*Ճակատագիր*»

----------


## Enipra

> Նորից մի աշխատանք, նորից սրտի մի խոսք` «*Ճակատագիր*»


Նորից քեզ հատուկ թախիծ, նորից մտածելու ու ինքնուրույն վերլուծելու համար թողած տեղ ու նորից հրաշալի։ Ապրես։  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Selene

Մանոն ջան երկու նկարներն էլ՝ *Չիրականացած երազանքը* և *Ճակատագիրը* շատ-շատ լավն են :Smile: 
*Ճակատագիրը* նկարում այդ երկու ծառերն իրար այնքան մոտ ու, միաժամանակ, այնքան հեռու են :Sad: 
Իրոք, քո բոլոր նկարներում լուսավոր թախիծ կա :Love:

----------


## ihusik

Որքա՜ն եմ սիրում նաել քո ստեղծագործություններին, որոնց արարիչը դու ինքդ ես... :Smile:  Հոգեկան մեծ բավարարվածություն և խաղաղություն եմ զգում դրանք նաելուց՝ դրանք ասես խոսում են մեզ հետ. իհարկե պետք է նրանց լեզուն հասկանալ, որի իմացության դեպքում կխոսեն նրանք... կխոսեն, կպատմեն մի պատմություն, հարցեր կտան ու կպատասխանեն շատ հարցերի ու այդ պատասխաններից նոր հարցեր կծնվեն ու նոր պատասխաններ կգտնես, կխորհես, կտխրես ու կտեսնես նաև լույս... լույս՝ խավարի մեջ... թախիծ, որ լույս ունի, լույս, որ մարմնավորվում է նկարների մեջ, լույս, որ տա Աստված միշտ վառ լինի ու ջերմացնի քեզ...  :Blush:  :Love: 

Ի՜նչ գեղեցիկ, սեղմ ու դիպուկ ես ներկայացրել դու ինքդ քո աշխատանքը. :Wink: 
*Նորից մի աշխատանք, 
նորից սրտի մի խոսք` 
«Ճակատագիր»*

Ահա կյանքի գետը, որը հոսելով ամեն ակնթարթ փոփոխվում է ու անց կենում, բայց նույն տեղում են երկու ուռենին, նույն տեղում են, որովհետև ծառերն արմատներ ունեն հողին կպած, որն իրենց կյանք է տալիս, բայց և զրկում քայլելու հնարավորությունից, քանզի չկան բնության մեջ քայլող ծառեր... Կյանքի գետը, որը հոսելով գնում է դեպի արևը, լույսը, արևածագը, իսկ ուռենիներն իրենց տեղում կմնան թե՛ արևածագի և թե՛ արևամուտի ժամանակ...

Չգիտեմ որքանով են համապատասխանում նկարիդ Տերյանի այս տողերը, բայց այն տեսնելով մի պահ հիշեցի նրա այս բանաստեղծությունը.

*FATUM*

Կախարդական մի շղթա կա երկնքում՝
Աներևույթ, որպես ցավը խոր հոգու.
Իջնում է նա հուշիկ, որպես իրիկուն,
Օղակելով լույս աստղերը մեկմեկու։

Մեղմ գիշերի գեղագանգուր երազում՝
Այն աստղերը, որպես մոմեր սրբազան,
Առկայծում են կարոտագին, երազուն՝
Հավերժաբար իրար կապված և բաժան։

Ես ու դու էլ շղթայված ենք իրարու.
Կարոտավառ երազում ենք միշտ իրար,
Միշտ իրար հետ, բայց միշտ բաժան և հեռու,
Աստղերի պես և՛ հարազատ, և՛ օտար...

Կրկին ու կրկին շնորհավորում եմ քեզ այս նոր, գեղեցիկ քո սրտի աշխատանքի կապակցությամբ, որն ուրախացնում է մեզ բոլորիս... :Hands Up: 
*ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ...*

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մանոն ջան, հավատա, որ քո նկարների թեմային ավելի լավ վերնագիր տալ չէիր կարող, որովհետև դրանք նայելիս մարդ իսկապես լուսավոր թախիծ է զգում։  :Love:  Շատ սիրուն նկար է «Ճակատագիրը»։  :Ok:   :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Angelina

> Չիրականացած երազանք


Ինձ ավելի շատ սա դուր եկավ: :Hands Up:  :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Fantazy

Որքան շատ եմ նայում նկարածներդ, այնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ *ԴՈՒ ՏԱՂԱՆԴ ԵՍ*:
Իսկապես, այնքան լավն են նկարներդ, որ խոսքերն արդեն ավելորդ կլինեն ու կփչացնեն դրանց իրական արժեքները: Պետք է լուռ տրտմությամբ ու հոգու թրթիռով հիանալ քո աշխատանքներով:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Մանոն ջան իմ համար շատ հոգեհարազատ են քո նկարները:
Շատ լավա ստացվել, աչքա շոյում, ուզում ես նորից ու նորից երկաաար նայել էս նկարին, հանգստացնող նկարա: Հատկապես շողքերի ու ջրի վերարտադրությունը…
Հարգանքներս... :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Guest

Մինչև հիմա չեի ասել  :Blush:  Բայց լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք:
Իրոք շատ սիրուն ես նկարում… ասեմ, որ երկու հատը տպել եմ, ու պահում եմ իմ դարակում: Երբ տխուր և գորշ է դարնում աշխատանքային օրս, նայում եմ այդ նկարներին  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Սիրելինե՜րս, չեք պատկերացնի որքան շոյված եմ ձեր խոսքերից: Միթե դրանից լավ բան կա, երբ աշխատանքդ գնահատվում ու պետքական է համարվում: Ու հասկանում ես, որ ինչքան էլ բարդ ու դժվար է կյանքը՝ արժե ապրել ու արարել…*Շնորհակալ եմ*, սիրում եմ բոլորիդ  :Love:

----------


## lili-4

Հաճելի է, երբ մարդ կարողանում է հոգու մեջ եղած հույզերը, ապրումներն ու փոթորկվող խենթություններն արտահայտելու ձև  գտնել: Ես կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած արվեսի բնագավառում ասելիքն արտահայտելու համար նախ պետք է ունենալ ներքին կրակ, իսկ մասնագիտական շտկումները դրանք ժամանակի խնդիր են: Դու գտել ես քո արտահայտման ձևը, և վրձինի օգնությամբ կարողանում ես ասել այն, ինչի համար խոսքեր գուցե և չգտնես այդ պահին: Ես միշտ էլ հաճույքով եմ նայում քո աշխատանքները, ամեն անգամ ավելի ու ավելի եմ հաղորդակից դառնում քո ներքնաշխարհին: Ես չեմ փորձի մեկնաբանություններ կատարել այս նկարի մասին, քանի որ իմ կարծիքով բավականին լավ խոսքեր ու լավ մեկնաբանություններ եղել են: Միայն ասեմ, որ անհամբեր սպասում եմ քո նոր ասելիքներին, նոր բացահայտումներին:
Շարունակիր խոսել վրձինի լեզվով… :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

Միանում եմ lili-4-ի խոսքերին - 
*Շարունակիր խոսել վրձնի լեզվով…* :Wink:  մանավանդ, որ կարողանում ես լսել սրտիդ ձայնը, որտեղից գալիս է դարերով կուտակած Իմաստության խոսքը... որպեսզի զուտ գեղեցիկ խոսքեր ու հաճոյախոսություն չդիտվի ասածս, մի փոքր կրկին վերլուծեմ վերջին նկարդ՝ ավելացնելով արդեն առաջին գրածիս.

*<<Ճակատագիր>>* - Իմաստունները ճակատագիրը միշտ էլ պատկերել են գետի տեսքով՝ այն գետի, որի մեջ մարդ չի կարող երկու անգամ մտնել, քանզի ամեն ակնթարթ այն տարբեր է և եթե բաց է թողնված մի պահ, մի հնարավորություն, էլ այն ետ չի գա, որքան անգամ էլ կրկին որ այդ գետի մեջ հետո մարդ չմտնի... 

Հոսող գետ, որ խորհրդանշում է նաև մարդկային հույզերը, որոնք էական դեր են խաղում մարդու ճակատագրում... 

Կյանքի հոսող գետը, որը բաղկացած է սև ու սպիտակ իրար հաջորդող շերտերից և սա կրկին իմաստունների մեկնաբանությունն է... 

Կյանքի գետը՝ ճակատագիրը, որն ինչպիսին էլ լինի վերջիվերջո տանում է մեզ դեպի Լույսը, քանզի այդպիսին է առաջընթացի անխախտ ընթացքը դրված նրա մեջ իսկզբանե, իվերուստ՝ ինչպիսին կա այն այդ հոսող գետի մեջ, որն ոչ ոք չի կարող այնպես անի որ իր այդ նույն հունով հակառակ հոսի... 

Արմատներով հողին կպած ծառերը՝ կրկին մտքեր են ծնում ճակատագրի մասին, որը երբեմն հնարավոր չէ փոխել ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ու նաև երբեմն այն պատճառով, որ մենք մտել ենք մի գետի մեջ ու այդ հոսանքը մեզ տարել, բերել է մի տեղ, ինչ ունենք այժմ, ինչին ամուր կպած ենք ներկայում ու չենք կարող արդեն հետ տալ ընթացքն այն գետի, որի մեջ մտել ենք ժամանակին ու եթե նույնիսկ տեղափոխելու նպատակով հնարավոր լինի արմատներով խոր հողին կպած ծառը հանել հետո անհնար կամ շատ դժվար կլինի, որ այն նոր տեղում կարողանա ամուր կպնի հողին, որը նրան կյանք պետք է տա... :Xeloq:  :Think: 

Միշտ հետաքրքրել է ինձ Manon, դու այս ամենի մասին գիտե՞ս ու նկարելուց այնպես ես նկարում, որ այս բոլոր խորհրդանշերը համապատասխանեն նկարիդ բովանդակությա՞նը, թե՞ պարզապես լսում ես իմաստուն սրտիդ ձայնին ու նկարում... :Tongue:  Չնայած այս հարցիս մասին իմ կարծիքը գրել եմ արդեն այս գրառմանս սկզբում, բայց կուզենայի քեզնից լսել ևս քո կարծիքն ու պատասխանը: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Այո…ձեր բոլորիդ ոգևորող խոսքերից ներշնչված՝ նոր նկար եմ նկարել, որը սակայն դեռ չեմ վերնագրել: Կուզենայի ամենքդ գրեիք ձեր մտածած վերնագիրը, ու որը դրանցից կհամընկնի իմ մտքում եղած վերնագրի հետ, այն էլ կտեղադրեմ իմ կայքում: Դրանով էլ կորոշեմ, թե որքանով է ինձ հայողվել նկարը: (Ի դեպ այն կայքում ավելի մեծ ու որակով կարելի է դիտել)
> Դե....սպասում եմ վերնագրի ձեր տարբերակներին


Չեմ կարող ասել թե ինչու, բայց այս նկարը նայելիս ակամա հիշեցի պապիս մի բանաստեղծությունը.

*Իմ պատուհանը
Այս մեծ աշխարհից
Ինձ տալիս է լոկ մի փոքրիկ կտոր:
Եվ ես դժգոհ չեմ՝
Այդ կտորի մեջ
Ես միշտ տեսնում եմ աշխարհը բոլոր:

Թող միայն նրա՛նք
Տրտնջան, տխրեն,
Ում դեմ փռվել է աշխարհը բոլոր,
Իսկ նրանք այդ մեծ
Աշխարհից համայն
Տեսնում են միայն մի փոքրիկ կտոր:*

Խոսելով այս բանաստեղծության ոճով ու նայելով քո նկարները, պետք է ասեմ, որ այն մարդկանցից ով իր փոքրիկ պատուհանից տեսնում է ողջ աշխարհը, ու այն մարդկանցից ես, ով իր տեսածը կարող է տալ, ներկայացնել, ցույց տալ նաև մյուսներին: Հրաշալի ես նկարում, անհամբեր սպասելու եմ մյուս գործերիդ  :Red Hat:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Սա Manon-ի հերթական նկարն է - *<<Ճակատագիր>>*

----------


## Մանոն

> Միշտ հետաքրքրել է ինձ Manon, դու այս ամենի մասին գիտե՞ս ու նկարելուց այնպես ես նկարում, որ այս բոլոր խորհրդանշերը համապատասխանեն նկարիդ բովանդակությա՞նը, թե՞ պարզապես լսում ես իմաստուն սրտիդ ձայնին ու նկարում... Չնայած այս հարցիս մասին իմ կարծիքը գրել եմ արդեն այս գրառմանս սկզբում, բայց կուզենայի քեզնից լսել ևս քո կարծիքն ու պատասխանը:


Հուսիկ ջան...դու իրոք լավ հոգեբան ես ու ամեն բան ճիշտ վերլուծելու տաղանդով շնորհված` մարդ: Երևի թէ ինձ չհաջողվեր այդպես մանրամասն բացատրել այդ նկարի իմաստը, ինչպես որ դու ես արել: Ես իրոք նկարելուց առաջ մտածում եմ իմ ասելիքը, մտքում այնքան եմ նկարում ու ջնջում, մինչև որ իմ ուզած ձևն է այն ստանում: Հետո նոր սկսում եմ նկարել: Այսինքն ես նախապես եմ իմանում, թէ ինչ եմ նկարելու, հետո նոր այն ծնվում է: Բայց ինչպես բոլոր նորածինները ունենում են նաև իրենց յուրահատկությունները, այնպես էլ իմ այդ նկարները երբեմն իրենց մեջ պարունակում են ավելին, քան ես տվել էի իրենց: Գետի, ծառերի, արևածագի հետ կապված քո մեկնաբանություններն իհարկե ես էլ մտածել եմ ու` արտացոլել իմ նկարում: Եվ անչափ ուրախ եմ, որ իմ արտահայտած մտքերը հասկացվում ու բացահայտվում են:
Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիցդ, ովքեր հետաքրքրվում են իմ արվեստով… :Blush:

----------


## Մանոն

*ԲԱՐԵՎ, ԹԱԽԻԾ*

Մնաս բարով, թախիծ,
Եվ բարև թախիծ,
Դու, որ լցված ես աչքերի մեջը իմ սիրած մարդու
Դո՛ւ չես վատթարը ամեն ցավերից,
Քանզի շրթունքն էլ ամենատխուր դավաճանաբար 
    ազդարարում է քո գոյությունը
մեն մի ժպիտով:
Դե բարև, թախիծ,
Սերը սիրելի մեր մարմինների
Եվ հզորությունը միևնույն սիրո
Որ ասես հրեշ առանց մարմնի
Դուրս է հորդեցնում քաղցրությունը իր
Հրեշ անգլուխ
Բայց թախծի չքնաղ գեղեցիկ դեմքով:
ՊՈԼ ԷԼՅՈՒԱՐ

----------


## Մանոն

*Սկիզբ*

----------

Շինարար (19.11.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ինչ հետաքրքիր նկար է, շատ գեղեցիկ ու խորիմաստ… 
Երանի մարդկային երազներին…

----------


## Մանոն

Կուզենայի լսել մեկնաբանություններ նկարի վերաբերյալ:  Արտահայտած մտքերը, ի դեպ, զանազան գրառումներ կարդալու արդյունքում են ծնվել:

----------


## Մանոն

*«Մտորումներ»*  նկարի միտքը  հղացավ Djavaxq-ի «Ուսանողը» կարդալիս, իսկ Մելիքի այս տողերը ասես ձև տվեցին այդ նկարին.
«Ես պիտի լցնեմ ծխով ու թույնով
օրերիս անդունդը,
որտեղ խրվում են անցնող ժամերը
ու իմ անիմաստ տառապանքները
ու ժպիտները ու իմ խոսքերը:
Ողջը` հատակից մինչև պռունկը,
այս բացարձակ դատարկության
ես պիտի լցնեմ սուրբ նիկոտինով,
որ սատկեն այնտեղ բջիջները ժամանակի,
ու լույսի շողը, որ անիմաստ
թափառում է այս խավարում,
մարի մեկնդմիշտ»:

----------


## lili-4

Իմ երազներից թև առած , թևածող իմ երազ աշխարհ, որ փորձելով միացնել արևի ջերմությունն ու լուսնի խորհուրդը, կճառագի այն՝լուսավորելով ամեն ամեն ինչ, մաքրելով հոգիներն աղտ ու աղարտից, իսկ այդ լույսի անդրանարձը ջրին հանձնած՝ որպես անհաշիվ փշուրներ, կսփռվի  Ձեր աշխարհով մեկ, տալով մի -մի մասնիկ այդ ջերմությունից ու ,ամենակարևոևը, երազանքին թև տալու կարողությունից…

Սա իմ ստացած տպավորություն է այս նկարը դիտելիս, ճիշտ եմ, թե՞ … :Think:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Manon կրկին քո գեղեցիկ նկարներով հիացնում ես մեզ ու կրկին մտածել տալիս քո խորհրդանիշերի գեղեցիկ ու հմուտ կիրառմամբ :Smile: Ապրես, շատ ապրես, շատ լավն են և հատկապես ուզում եմ ասել <<Սկիզբ>> ստեղծագործությանդ մասին: Չնայած պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ ոչ բոլոր մասերն ու իմաստներն եմ հասկացել, ուստի կտամ նաև հարցեր ու կարծում եմ ներող կլինես, եթե դուրս գա որ շատ պարզունակ լինեն հարցերս :Smile: 

Նախ ասեմ, որ ստեղծագործությանդ շատ համահունչ ու համապատասխան վերնագիր է <<Սկիզբ>>-ը, քանզի ինչպես հնագույն խորհրդանիշերից մեկն՝ Ին-ը և Յան-ը, սևը և սպիտակը, խավարն ու լույսը, պասիվիությունն ու ակտիվությունը, սառը և տաքը, ձախը և աջը, լուսինն ու արևը, գիշերն ու ցերեկը, կանացի և տղամարդկային սկիզբներն արտահայտված են իրենց ներդաշնակության ու հավերժության մեջ, այնպես էլ քո նկարում կան այդ խորհրդանշանները / ձախ կողմում կանացի սկիզբն է իր համապատասխան խորհրդանշաններով՝ գիշեր, լուսին, խավար, սև՝ համապատասխան մուգ և սառը գույներով արված, իսկ աջ կողմում տղամարդկային սկիզբն է իր խորհրդանշաններով՝ ցերեկ, արև, լույս, սպիտակ՝ բաց և վառ գույներով արված: 

Եվ որպեսզի այս ասածներիս համապատասխան հատկանիշների մեջ որևէ մեկը չգտնի մի սկզբունքի նսեմացման նշույլ անգամ (մասնավորապես երբ կանացի սկզբունքին տալիս ենք գիշեր, լուսին, խավար, սև հատկանիշներն) անպայման ուզում եմ նշեմ, որ անհնար է գոյությունն առանց այդ երկու սկզբունքների և այստեղ բոլորովին չկա ավել կամ պակաս կարևոր սկզբունք, այստեղ երկուսն էլ հավասարազոր են ու հավասարապես կարևոր և դեռ ավելին, կարևորության մասին հարց էլ չի կարող իսկզբանե լինել, քանզի ուղղակի չեն կարող գոյություն ունենալ առանց մեկմեկու և ողջ գոյ-ն էլ հիմնված է այդ երկու սկզբունքների վրա, ինչպես արտահայտված է դա նկարում երկու՝ կանացի և տղամարդկային ձեռքերի միջոցով, որոնք բռնում են երկրագունդն, բայց ցավոք պետք է ասեմ, որ հենց այդ սկզբունքների միջև տեղի ունեցած խախտման, անհավասարակշռության ու աններդաշնակության պատճառով էլ հիմա հավասարապես տուժում են մարդկության երկու կեսերն էլ՝ թե կանայք և թե տղամարդիկ ու նրանց միջև սիրո օգնությամբ հավասարության ու ներդաշնակության  վերականգման շնորհիվ էլ մարդիկ կվերագտնեն իրենց փափագած երջանկությունն ու կապրեն իրենց ներկայիս տանը՝ Երկիր մոլորակի վրա, խաղաղ ու գեղեցիկ և որ ամենակարևորն է՝ սիրով ու ներդաշնակության մեջ:

Manon, հակառակ կողմեր նայող կինն ու տղամարդը վկայում են ասածս աններդաշնակությու՞՞նն նրանց միջև եղած, թե՞... Կնոջ ձեռքում ծաղիկ է իսկ տղամարդունը՝ գլոբուս (եթե չեմ սխալվում). ի՞նչ ես ուզեցել դրանցով ասել... ի՞նչ է ասում այն ոլորտն, որով այդ երկուսին ասես առանձնացրել ես... և մեկ էլ կխնդրեի մեկնաբանեիր այն ամենը, որոնք գուցե ես չեմ նկատել կամ որոնց մասին չեմ հարցրել... :Smile:  Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ :Wink:  ու ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> Նախ ասեմ, որ ստեղծագործությանդ շատ համահունչ ու համապատասխան վերնագիր է <<Սկիզբ>>-ը, քանզի ինչպես հնագույն խորհրդանիշերից մեկն՝ Ին-ը և Յան-ը, սևը և սպիտակը, խավարն ու լույսը, պասիվիությունն ու ակտիվությունը, սառը և տաքը, ձախը և աջը, լուսինն ու արևը, գիշերն ու ցերեկը, կանացի և տղամարդկային սկիզբներն արտահայտված են իրենց ներդաշնակության ու հավերժության մեջ..
> Եվ որպեսզի այս ասածներիս համապատասխան հատկանիշների մեջ որևէ մեկը չգտնի մի սկզբունքի նսեմացման նշույլ անգամ (մասնավորապես երբ կանացի սկզբունքին տալիս ենք գիշեր, լուսին, խավար, սև հատկանիշներն) անպայման ուզում եմ նշեմ, որ անհնար է գոյությունն առանց այդ երկու սկզբունքների և այստեղ բոլորովին չկա ավել կամ պակաս կարևոր սկզբունք, այստեղ երկուսն էլ հավասարազոր են ու հավասարապես կարևոր և դեռ ավելին, կարևորության մասին հարց էլ չի կարող իսկզբանե լինել, քանզի ուղղակի չեն կարող գոյություն ունենալ առանց մեկմեկու և ողջ գոյ-ն էլ հիմնված է այդ երկու սկզբունքների վրա, ինչպես արտահայտված է դա նկարում երկու՝ կանացի և տղամարդկային ձեռքերի միջոցով, որոնք բռնում են երկրագունդն, բայց ցավոք պետք է ասեմ, որ հենց այդ սկզբունքների միջև տեղի ունեցած խախտման, անհավասարակշռության ու աններդաշնակության պատճառով էլ հիմա հավասարապես տուժում են մարդկության երկու կեսերն էլ՝ թե կանայք և թե տղամարդիկ ու նրանց միջև սիրո օգնությամբ հավասարության ու ներդաշնակության  վերականգման շնորհիվ էլ մարդիկ կվերագտնեն իրենց փափագած երջանկությունն ու կապրեն իրենց ներկայիս տանը՝ Երկիր մոլորակի վրա, խաղաղ ու գեղեցիկ և որ ամենակարևորն է՝ սիրով ու ներդաշնակության մեջ:
> Manon, հակառակ կողմեր նայող կինն ու տղամարդը վկայում են ասածս աններդաշնակությու՞՞նն նրանց միջև եղած, թե՞... Կնոջ ձեռքում ծաղիկ է իսկ տղամարդունը՝ գլոբուս (եթե չեմ սխալվում). ի՞նչ ես ուզեցել դրանցով ասել... ի՞նչ է ասում այն ոլորտն, որով այդ երկուսին ասես առանձնացրել ես... և մեկ էլ կխնդրեի մեկնաբանեիր այն ամենը, որոնք գուցե ես չեմ նկատել կամ որոնց մասին չեմ հարցրել... Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ ու ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ


ihusik ջան, ինչպես միշտ շատ ճիշտ մեկնաբանել ես նկարը: Իսկապես այստեղ երկու իմաստ եմ ներդրել, առաջինը՝ մարդը որպես *կենսաբանական* էակ: Կյանքը  հիմնված է կին և տղամարդ արարածների հավասարության վրա: Դա ես արտահայտել եմ մոլորակը պահող մի զույգ ձեռքով, որի մի ափը կանացի է, մյուսը՝ տղամարդու: Եթե այդ ափերից որևէ մեկը մի փոքր իսկ շեղվի, գունդը կգլորվի, այնպես էլ կյանքը չի կարող շարունակվել եթե բացակայի այդ ափերը կրողներից որևէ մեկը: 
Մյուս իմաստը՝ մարդը որպես *սոցիալական* էակ:
Սա արդեն վերևում նկարված կինն ու տղամարդն են, որոնք ինչպես դու ճիշտ նկատեցիր իրար շրջված են նստած:  Քիչ առաջ կարդում էի «Ֆեմինիզմ»-ի մասին թեման ու մտածում, թե ինչքան ավելի հեշտ կլիներ մեր կյանքը, եթե կանայքս պարզապես ընդունեինք այն փաստը, որ ինչքան էլ մենք սովորենք ու ստեղծագործենք, տղամարդիկ մնում են մեզանից ավելի տաղանդավոր ու խելացի: Հենց այդ իմաստով էլ տղամարդու ձեռքին է գլոբուսը՝ մտածելու, փիլիսոփայելու, հայտնագործելու մի պարզ «սիմվոլ»: Սիրելի կանայք, խնդրում եմ չնեղանաք, դա իմ կարծիքն է ընդամենը, բայց մենք պարզապես այդպես ենք ստեղծված: Իսկ քնքուշ կանայք ավելի լավ հասկանում են գեղեցիկը, զգացմունքայինը, իրենց գոյությամբ ավելի հրապուրիչ են դարձնում կյանքը: Եվ ունեն մի առաքելություն նույնպես՝ դա մայրանալն և կյանքը շարունակելի դարձնելն է: 
Բայց մի բանի ևս ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որքան էլ որ շրջված են իմ նկարի պերսոնները, այնուամենայնիվ նրանք հենված են իրար և չեն կարող առանց մեկ-մեկու :Smile: 
Ծովն այստեղ մաքրության խորհրդանիշ է, *սկզբում* ամեն ինչ կատարյալ է եղել:
մնացածը ճիշտ բացատրել ես ihusik ջան:

----------


## Grieg

Մենոնի բոլոր նկարները գեղեցիկ են..նայելով նկարները գիտակցում ես հեղինակի նրբությունը, մտքի թռիչքը և հոգևոր անեզր աշխարհը:
Սիրում եմ նրա նկարներում գույների բազմազանությունը և համահունչ խաղը:
Հատկապես շատ եմ սիրում <Չիրականացած երազանք> նկարը, որտեղ պատկերված աղջիկը`  կարծես գտնվի երաժշտության տարերգի մեջ, նկարը կենդանի է և լուռ և ճչող .. սակայն նույն նկարում դաշնամուրը մի քիչ տարօրինակ կերպ է պատկերված:
Նկարը  որտեղ պատկերված է լուսինը արտացոլում է դրական էներգիա, գույները հանգիստ և հաճելի են: 
Կուզենաի տեսնեի հեղինակի նորանոր ստեղծագործություներ:  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Djavaxhq

> *«Մտորումներ»*  նկարի միտքը  հղացավ Djavaxq-ի «Ուսանողը» կարդալիս, իսկ Մելիքի այս տողերը ասես ձև տվեցին այդ նկարին.


Ես չէի էլ կարողանա ավելի լավ պատկերացնել թե ինչպես կարելի է արտահայտել վրձնով իմ զգացածը երբ գրում էի Ուսանողը
Կեցցես Մանոն ես սարսափելի հիացած եմ քո արվեստով

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Շատ լավ նկար է։ Նայեցի ու ոնց որ տեսնեի Հ.Սահյանի «Ծովն էր, գիշերն էր, ես էի և դու, չորս հոգով էինք, էլ ոչ ոք չկար, թե իմանար մեզ ինչից է զրկում, առավոտն ինքն էլ երևի չգար....»............ բանաստեղծությունը։

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Ծով

> *«Մտորումներ»*  նկարի միտքը  հղացավ Djavaxq-ի «Ուսանողը» կարդալիս, իսկ Մելիքի այս տողերը ասես ձև տվեցին այդ նկարին.
> «Ես պիտի լցնեմ ծխով ու թույնով
> օրերիս անդունդը,
> որտեղ խրվում են անցնող ժամերը
> ու իմ անիմաստ տառապանքները
> ու ժպիտները ու իմ խոսքերը:
> Ողջը` հատակից մինչև պռունկը,
> այս բացարձակ դատարկության
> ես պիտի լցնեմ սուրբ նիկոտինով,
> ...


Հրաշք :Love: ...չգիտեի, որ մի օր նկարին նայելուց կլացեմ /Գուց ե այդպես արդեն եղել է, չեմ հիշում/...
Բայց չհասկացա ինձ... :Shok:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Բարև Ձեզ  :Smile:  Մանու՜  :Love:   էնպես ուրախացա որ տեսա քեզ էստեղ: Ժողովուրդ, իսկ գիտե՞ք, որ ամենից շատ իմ բախտն է բերել  :Tongue:  Ես կյանքում էլ ծանոթ եմ Մանոնի հետ :Smile:  ու ասեմ, որ Մանոնը շատ բարի՜, հրաշք անձնավորություն է  :Smile:  
Մանու՜ ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:   :Blush:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Նախ՝ շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր արձագանքողներին, նրանց, ովքեր հետևում են իմ աշխատանքներին, հասկանում են դրանք…
*Կաթիլ* ջան, գալդ ակումբ բարով լինի… :Smile: 
Տեղադրում եմ  «*Առանց ոտքերի*», նկարը, որը ծնվել է իմ շատ սիրելի Alize_etoilik-ի «Կարմրիկը» ստեղծագործությունը կարդալիս: Կարդալու ողջ ընթացքում  այս տեսարանը  մտքիցս դուրս չէր գալիս.

----------

snow (23.10.2009), Շինարար (19.11.2009)

----------


## ihusik

*Շնորհավոր*  :Smile: 
Գեղեցիկ պատմվածքի բովանդակությանը համապատասխան մի գեղեցիկ նկար. 
Երկուսն էլ տխուր, երկուսն էլ սրտեր հուզող ու գեղեցիկ - 
*Շատ ապրեք Alize_etoilik և Manon ջան*  :Love:   :Smile:

----------


## Goga

Մանոն իրոք քո թախիծը լուսավոր է, անգամ այս նկարում մի տեսակ լուսավոր թախիծն է իշխում :Smile: Շատ գեղեցիկ է, ինշպես մնացած բոլոր նկարներդ, ապրե՛ս :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Չգիտեմ հենց հիմա ինչ եմ զգում, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ, որ այսքան լավ ու վատ դեռ ինձ չեմ զգացել:
Ասե՞մ Մանոնը ինչ արեց. Նկարը տեղադրեց ակումբում, ինձ գրեց, որ նայեմ ու վերջ…բա ես ո՞նց նայեմ…տարբերա՞կ… :Think: 
Լավ, Ալիզե’, դու հիմա գողեգող մուտք ես անում, արագ նայում ես նկարին ու հեռանում/ փախչում ես... կասեի/: Հետո անհամբեր սպասում ես Մանոնին, թե երբ ինքը icq-ում online կլինի, ու դու կասես, որ անչափ շնորհակալ ես, կփորձես կիսվել, թե ինչ ես զգում…խոսք չես գտնի… :Love:  ի՞նչ եմ երկարացնում…
Մանոնի քնքուշ ու բարի դիվանագիտությունն ինձ իհարկե շատ դուր եկավ :Blush: , բայց ես մեկ ուրիշ տարբերակ  գտա :Cool: : Մտա ուրիշի նիկով / ծանոթներիցս մեկի :Hands Up: /, թաքուն նայեցի նկարին, աչքերս թաքուն լցվեցին ու սեփական արցունքներս ինձ օտար թվացին :Shok: :
/ Իսկ Alize_etoilik-ը բոլորից շատ էր սպասում նկարին/:
Կարճ ասած…
Ես իմ սեփական ձեռքերով ոտքերս կտրեցի, որ ետ չգամ… :Sad: 
Մա’ն ջան, շնորհակալ եմ ինձ պարգևած ոտքերի համար… :Smile: 
Ու ես էլ նկարի Կարմրիկի նման «Առանց ոտքերի» այստեղ եմ… :Wink: 
Հ.Գ.Եկել եմ նկարի ետևից. տանել չի լինում… :LOL: կմնամ… :Blush: 
Հարցեր չտա’ք… :Angry2:

----------


## Grieg

իսկ նոր նկարներ կա՞ն   :Smile:  ՛

----------


## Մանոն

Grieg ջան, կարծես զգացել ես, որ նոր նկար եմ սկսել  :Smile: : Չէի ասում, որ սյուրպրիզ լիներ: Բայց թե` երբ կավարտե~մ… :Tongue:

----------


## Մանոն

Ժամանակի միջով` ԴԵՊԻ ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ…

----------

Շինարար (19.11.2009)

----------


## Chilly

Հրաշքները լինում են երկու տեսակ, բացատրելի ու ոչ բացատրելի, քո նկարները որի?ն են պատկանում. Շատ է դուրս գալիս, քո թախիծն իրոք որ լուսավոր է, շնորհավորում եմ :Hands Up: ...

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Խոսքեր չեմ գտնում արտահայտելու հիցմունքս  :Blush:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Սեր՝ Հավերժություն…
Ժամանակ՝ ևս հավերժություն…
Մանոն՝ գեղեցկություն ու նրբություն…
Մանոնի նկարներ՝ թախծոտ հոգիների լուսավոր անկյուն…

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Grieg

> Ժամանակի միջով` ԴԵՊԻ ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ…


հետաքրքիր նկար է  :Smile: , նման է հավերժությանը` կարծես դանդաղ կլանվեն տիեզերքի կողմից~  :Ok:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## ivy

> Ժամանակի միջով` ԴԵՊԻ ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ…


Շատ լուսավոր ու լավ նկար է, Մանոն:  :Smile: 
Հետաքրքիրն է այն, որ քո նկարում  հավերժության տանողը կարծես ավեի շատ տղամարդն է, մի տեսակ դոմինանտ է:  :Wink:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Լուսաստվեր

:Smile: Շատ լուսավոր նկար է, միասին անցած ճանապարհ, որ թողել է իր հետքը...
Ու ամենևին էլ կարևոր չէ թե ինչպիսին է եղել այն, չէ որ դեպի հավերժություն տանող ուղին ողողված է լույսով...
Իսկ ժամանակը, ժամանակը կա , բայց այն խտացված է անցյալի ու ապագայի մետջղում խրված ներկա կոչվող սեպի մեջ/այս դեպքում լուսավոր կաթիլիկների մեջ/...
Շնորհավորում եմ :Smile:  Մանոն ջան :Hands Up: , թերևս իրոք, խոսքերն ավելորդ էին :Love:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Selene

Մանոն ջան, շնորհակալ եմ, որ հերթական անգամ քո հրաշք նկարներով հիանալու հնարավորություն ընձեռեցիր :Love:  Իրոք, սիրով միասնությունը հավերժ է թե՛ ժամանակի, թե՛ տարածության մեջ :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

Խոնարհվում եմ քո առջև Մանոն ջան...  :Love: 

Դու, որ ի տարբերություն օվկիանի ու ծովի մակերեսին մի վարկյան փայլող ու անցնող փրփուրի նման չես, այլ  օվկիանի մութ խորքերում եղող մարգարտահատիկի նման համեստ ու լուռ ես,  որին քչերը կարող են հասնել, տեսնել, հասկանալ ու գնահատել, բայց դրանից մարգարտահատիկը չի կորցնում իր արժեքն ու փայլը. այ այդ մարգարտահատիկի պես էլ գեղեցիկ ես քո ներքնաշխարհով, քո սրտով ու քո սրտից ծնված գործերն էլ քո շունչն ու հոգին են կրում ու քեզ պես լուսավոր են միշտ՝ ինչպես Սերը :Love: 

Շնորհավորում եմ... :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Հիասքանչ  է, Մանոն  ջան:  Ես կուզենամ, որ  հաջորդ  անգամ  հավերժություն  գնալուց՝ երկուսդ  էլ  ձեռքերը  պարցած  գնաք, ոչ թե  դու  խոնարհ  հայացքով: Ամեն դեպքում  հիացած եմ: :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ես գրեցի,  ու  հետո  տեսա, որ չեմ  գրել  ամենակարևորը: Ես հիանում  եմ   Մանոն  ջան  այն  հանգամանքով, որ  դու  կարողացել  ես  այնպես  միտքդ  հանձնել  թղթին,  որ ես  էլ  ունեմ  նույն  զգացում  ինչ-որ  երևի  դու.  կարծես  դառել եմ  նկարի  մի մասնիկը :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժամանակի միջով` ԴԵՊԻ ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ…


Ինչպես միշտ, լավն է  :Smile: , գեղեցիկ ու լուսավոր։  :Love:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Ann87

> Ժամանակի միջով` ԴԵՊԻ ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ…


շատ գեղեցիկ նկար է,ինձ դուր եկավ :Hands Up:

----------


## Djavaxhq

Կեցցես Բարեկամս հսկայի քայլերով առաջ ես ընթանում,

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

> Հրաշքները լինում են երկու տեսակ, բացատրելի ու ոչ բացատրելի, քո նկարները որի?ն են պատկանում. Շատ է դուրս գալիս, քո թախիծն իրոք որ լուսավոր է, շնորհավորում եմ...


Շնորհակալ եմ, կարծես թե բացատրելի, որովհետև երեխեքը կարգին բացատրել են  :Smile: 



> Խոսքեր չեմ գտնում արտահայտելու հիցմունքս


Ուրախ եմ :Smile: 



> Սեր՝ Հավերժություն…
> Ժամանակ՝ ևս հավերժություն…
> Մանոն՝ գեղեցկություն ու նրբություն…
> Մանոնի նկարներ՝ թախծոտ հոգիների լուսավոր անկյուն…


Ճիշտ նկատեցիր, իսկական սերը` հավերժ է լինում:



> հետաքրքիր նկար է , նման է հավերժությանը` կարծես դանդաղ կլանվեն տիեզերքի կողմից~


Շնորհակալ եմ, բարեկամս, ինձ մի քիչ շտապեցնելու համար  :Smile:  ՈՒրախ եմ, որ կարողացել եմ արտահայտել այդ կլանումը:



> Շատ լուսավոր ու լավ նկար է, Մանոն: 
> Հետաքրքիրն է այն, որ քո նկարում հավերժության տանողը կարծես ավեի շատ տղամարդն է, մի տեսակ դոմինանտ է:


Վա~յ...Մտքերս լրիվ կարդաց: Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել, գուցե ինձ հետ քչերը կհամաձայնեն, բայց ես միշտ էլ մտածել եմ, որ թե՛ մարդկային հարաբերություններում, թե՛ զարգացման մեջ, դոմինանտը տղամարդն է :Wink: 



> հավերժություն տանող ուղին ողողված է լույսով...
> Իսկ ժամանակը, ժամանակը կա , բայց այն խտացված է անցյալի ու ապագայի մետջղում խրված ներկա կոչվող սեպի մեջ/այս դեպքում լուսավոր կաթիլիկների մեջ/...
> Շնորհավորում եմ Մանոն ջան, թերևս իրոք, խոսքերն ավելորդ էին


Ես էլ շնորհակալ եմ` այսպիսի գեղեցիկ վերլուծության համար, կարծես դու առաջինը նկատեցիր ժամացույցը` ներկա ժամանակն արտահայտողը  :Smile: 



> Մանոն ջան, շնորհակալ եմ, որ հերթական անգամ քո հրաշք նկարներով հիանալու հնարավորություն ընձեռեցիր Իրոք, սիրով միասնությունը հավերժ է թե՛ ժամանակի, թե՛ տարածության մեջ


Selene ջան, դու էլ նկատեցիր նկարի մեջ արտահայտված տարածությունը, որը սահման չունի  :Smile: 



> մարգարտահատիկի պես էլ գեղեցիկ ես քո ներքնաշխարհով, քո սրտով ու քո սրտից ծնված գործերն էլ քո շունչն ու հոգին են կրում ու քեզ պես լուսավոր են միշտ՝ ինչպես Սերը
> Շնորհավորում եմ...


Ճշմարիտ ես, բարեկամս, այդ նկարներն իմ երեխաներն են ու կրում են իմ շունչն ու հոգին, շնորհակալ եմ իմ արվեստը բարձր գնահատելու համար  :Love: 



> Ես գրեցի, ու հետո տեսա, որ չեմ գրել ամենակարևորը: Ես հիանում եմ Մանոն ջան այն հանգամանքով, որ դու կարողացել ես այնպես միտքդ հանձնել թղթին, որ ես էլ ունեմ նույն զգացում ինչ-որ երևի դու. կարծես դառել եմ նկարի մի մասնիկը


Էլ ի՞նչ ստեղծագործություն, որը նույն ապրումերը չարթնացնի նրան դիտողի կամ ընթերցողի մոտ, շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 



> Ինչպես միշտ, լավն է , գեղեցիկ ու լուսավոր։


Ապրես Անուկ ջան  :Love: 



> շատ գեղեցիկ նկար է,ինձ դուր եկավ


Շնորհակալ եմ…Քո գործերն էլ լավն են  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. նկարը մեկ անգամ ևս տեղադրեմ ու… ավելացնելու թերևս բան չթողեցին իմ սիրելի ակումցիները, պարզապես իմի բերեմ նրանց նկատառումները` Սերը, միաբանությունը , որ արտահայտված է աղջկա ու տղայի ձեռք-ձեռքի տալով, գեղեցկի ընկալումն ու անսահման բարությունը միայն մեզ կուղեկցեն դեպի հավերժություն: Տեսեք թե ինչ ազատ են նրանք` թողած աշխարհիկ նյութապաշտությունն ու փառասիրությունը: Նրանք այնքան են տարված իրարով, որ չեն էլ նկատում կողքից անցնող մյուս ուղիները  :Smile:  Ու տիեզերքի հավերժը ինչպես Գրիգը նկատեց` կլանում է նրանց իր գիրկը:
Djavaxhq ջան ուշ նկատեցի գրաշդ, շնորհակալ եմ, քեզ նույնպես ցանկանում եմ ստեղծագործական մեծ-մեծ թռիչքներ  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Shok: 
Այսօրվա երազս  :Shok:  մեկ այլ հարթության վրա :
Մանոն, դու լույսի՞ց ես բուրում:  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## lili-4

> Ժամանակի միջով` ԴԵՊԻ ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ…


Փորձեմ նկարագրել իմ տպավորությունը, այս անգամ նախքան բնօրինակը նայելու:
Նախ ասեմ, որ առաջին հայացքից աչք շոյող , գեղեցիկ գունային համդրություն է: Այս զույգի ստվերը, իմ պատկերացմամբ, նրանց անցած ճանապարհն է, ու հաճելի է, որ այդ ուղին զուգահեռ է, համաչափ և, երևի ամենակարևորը` կանաչապատ: Եվ կարծես այդ հավերժությանը հասնելու պահը շատ բնական ու համահունչ է տղամարդ- կին հարաբերությանը: Ճանապարհը, ուղին ցույց է տալիս տղամարդը, բայց դա բռնակալի կամքի թելադրանք չէ, քանի որ նրանք իրար ձեռք- ձեռքի տված են, և ոչ թե տղամարդն է իր ետևից տանում, այլ կինն է ընտրել նրա ցույց տված ճանապարհը, քանի որ կնոջ ձեռքը դրված է տղամարդու ափի մեջ: Այս գեղեցիկ համադրության մյուս պահն էլ այն է, որ կարծես երկուսն էլ նոր քայլ անելու են պատրաստվում, դա միասին ընդունած որոշում է` քայլ դեպի հավերժություն: Ու այդ հավերժությունը լուսավորվում է ոչ թե արհեստական, այլ բնական լույսով, որ կարծես թափանցել է այդ մարդկանց հոգին ու այս անդրադարցը նրանց հոգուց ճառագող լույսն է:Լույս, որ գնում է սպիտակից դեպի կարմիր, դեպի ջերմության  խորհրդանիշ կարմիրը:Սա կարծես իրենց իսկ պատկանող պահն է, իրենց իսկ հավերժությունը: Դրա բացատրություն էլ շրջանակի փոխարեն նկարը եզրավորող ժամացույցի թվերն են: Ժամացույց, որի հավերժություն տանող սլաքներին փոխարինել է այս լույս ճառագող զույգը:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Enipra

> Ժամանակի միջով` ԴԵՊԻ ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ…


Մանո՛ն ջան, այ հեսա որ դու հայտնի դառնաս (դե գիտեմ էլի, որ դառնալու ես), ու սկսեն այս նկարովդ պատի ժամացույցներ արտադրել, ես առաջինը մեկ կամ մի քանի օրինակ ձեռք կբերեմ։  :Smile:  Դե հենց նկարը չեմ կարողանա ձեռք բերել, որովհետև այն մի լաաավ թանգարանում իր կարգին տեղը կունենա, որտեղ էքսկուրսավարը թանգարան այցելած ու հատկապես քո նկարների շուրջը խմբված աշակերտներին կբացատրի կամ գոնե կփորձի բացատրել այն բոլոր թաքնված ու ոչ այնքան թաքնված իմաստները, որ դնում ես նկարներիդ մեջ։  :Smile:  :Love:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Ծով

էս նկարը զգալ ա պետք :Smile: 
Մեկնաբանել չեմ ուզում, միայն կասեմ, որ այստեղ լույսն այնքան շատ է, որ թախիծն իր տեղը զիջում է նորից լույսին...
Քո լույսն իրոք որ շատ լուսավոր է :Love: 
Հ.Գ. Միայն թե, երբ լսում եք Մանոնի մեկնաբանությունները սեփական գործերի մասին, տեսնում եք շատ ավելին, քան տեսնում եք մինչ այդ :Smile: 
 :Kiss:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

> Այսօրվա երազս  մեկ այլ հարթության վրա :
> Մանոն, դու լույսի՞ց ես բուրում:


Երևի ես էլ եմ քո երազում եղել  :Smile: 



> ...ուղին ցույց է տալիս տղամարդը, բայց դա բռնակալի կամքի թելադրանք չէ, քանի որ նրանք իրար ձեռք- ձեռքի տված են, և ոչ թե տղամարդն է իր ետևից տանում, այլ կինն է ընտրել նրա ցույց տված ճանապարհը, քանի որ կնոջ ձեռքը դրված է տղամարդու ափի մեջ:
> ... Ու այդ հավերժությունը լուսավորվում է ոչ թե արհեստական, այլ բնական լույսով, որ կարծես թափանցել է այդ մարդկանց հոգին ու այս անդրադարցը նրանց հոգուց ճառագող լույսն է:Լույս, որ գնում է սպիտակից դեպի կարմիր, դեպի ջերմության խորհրդանիշ կարմիրը:Սա կարծես իրենց իսկ պատկանող պահն է, իրենց իսկ հավերժությունը: Դրա բացատրություն էլ շրջանակի փոխարեն նկարը եզրավորող ժամացույցի թվերն են: Ժամացույց, որի հավերժություն տանող սլաքներին փոխարինել է այս լույս ճառագող զույգը:


lili-4 ջան, դե քեզ միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ սխալ մասնագիտություն ես ընտրել: Դու կամ պիտի գրականագետ լինեիր, կամ արվեստաբան: Շատ ճիշտ ես վերլուծել նկարը, շնորհակալ եմ: Դէ իսկ ավատարդ խոսում է այն մասին, որ իրոք քեզ սրտամոտ գործ է նկարածս: ՈՒրախ եմ  :Love: 



> Մանո՛ն ջան, այ հեսա որ դու հայտնի դառնաս (դե գիտեմ էլի, որ դառնալու ես), ու սկսեն այս նկարովդ պատի ժամացույցներ արտադրել, ես առաջինը մեկ կամ մի քանի օրինակ ձեռք կբերեմ։  Դե հենց նկարը չեմ կարողանա ձեռք բերել, որովհետև այն մի լաաավ թանգարանում իր կարգին տեղը կունենա, որտեղ էքսկուրսավարը թանգարան այցելած ու հատկապես քո նկարների շուրջը խմբված աշակերտներին կբացատրի կամ գոնե կփորձի բացատրել այն բոլոր թաքնված ու ոչ այնքան թաքնված իմաստները, որ դնում ես նկարներիդ մեջ։


 :Blush:  Հայտնի դառնալու մասին չեմ մտածում, բայց ժամացույցների արտադրությունը միտք է  :Tongue:  



> Հ.Գ. Միայն թե, երբ լսում եք Մանոնի մեկնաբանությունները սեփական գործերի մասին, տեսնում եք շատ ավելին, քան տեսնում եք մինչ այդ


Դա հաստատ, որովհետև որքան էլ փորձում եմ որակով նկարահանել ու տեղադրել կոմպ-ում, միևնույն է, գունային գամման այն չի ստացվում, ինչ` բնօրինակում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որքան է աղավաղվում ծավալը փոքրացնելիս` այստեղ տեղադրելու համար:
Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիդ, սիրում եմ ձեզ… :Love:

----------


## Chilly

:Cray:  ուր ա.... ուր ա... էլի եմ նկար ուզում, էլի եմ նկար ուզում...  :Shout:  :Shout:  :Clapping:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Ծով

> ուր ա.... ուր ա... էլի եմ նկար ուզում, էլի եմ նկար ուզում...


Ես էլ...Դե՛..Մանոն :Love:

----------


## Tig

Հրաշալի գունային համադրություններ, հասքանչ կոմպոզիցիաներ և լուսաստվերի գեղեցիկ համաձուլումներ…
Ո՞նց մինչև հիմա չէի տեսել :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

> Հրաշալի գունային համադրություններ, հասքանչ կոմպոզիցիաներ և լուսաստվերի գեղեցիկ համաձուլումներ…
> Ո՞նց մինչև հիմա չէի տեսել


Մանոնը քայլող հրաշք է  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> ուր ա.... ուր ա... էլի եմ նկար ուզում, էլի եմ նկար ուզում...


Ժողովուրդ ջան, կներեք էլի ձեզ այսքան սպասեցնելու համար....Չէր ստացվում, դե ինչ անեմ :Blush: 
Այս նկարը, կպատկերացնե՞ք, սկսել եմ ձմռանը, այնքա՜ն ձգձգեցի դարձավ ամառ  :Wink: 
Սպասում եմ մեկնաբանությունների ու վերնագրի ձեր տարբերակին: Վերջում կասեմ, թե ես ինչպես եմ վերնագրել այն:

----------

Շինարար (19.11.2009)

----------


## ivy

Շատ լուսավոր նկար է, Մանոն: Գույներն ուղղակի հմայող են... Ու այնքան ջերմություն է հաղորդվում նկարիցդ: Ինձ մոտ այսպիսի փոքրիկ պատկեր առաջացավ.
Արևն ամենուր տարածել էր իր ճառագայթները`ինքն իրեն նվիրելով ողջ աշխարհին: Բոլորն ուրախանում էին` տեսնելով Արևին: Բայց նա գիտեր` կա մեկը, ով առանձնանում էր բոլորից,  որովհետև այդ մեկն ամենաշատն էր սիրում իրեն` Արևին: Արևը երկար թափառեց, ջերմացրեց ամենքին ու ամեն ինչ, երբ վերջապես գտավ այդ մեկին: Ու իր ողջ ջերմությունն ու լույսը նվիրեց նրան:
Ես կվերնագրեի «Գտա քեզ»:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Ծով

Արև էի փնտրում, իսկ Այվին խորհուրդտ տվեց նայել այս նկարը...
խոսքեր չկա, արևն էլ գտա :Love:  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

_հրաշք ես դու,Մանո՛ն… 
շատ ջերմություն կա նկարումդ, գուցե էն ջերմությունը, որ կա մեջդ ու ուզում ես նվիրել մարդկանց…
Ասացվածք հիծեցի… «Եղի՛ր արև` բոլորի, բայց միյան մի շող մեկի  համար…»
Ապրե՛ս… _

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, կներեք էլի ձեզ այսքան սպասեցնելու համար....Չէր ստացվում, դե ինչ անեմ
> Այս նկարը, կպատկերացնե՞ք, սկսել եմ ձմռանը, այնքա՜ն ձգձգեցի դարձավ ամառ 
> Սպասում եմ մեկնաբանությունների ու վերնագրի ձեր տարբերակին: Վերջում կասեմ, թե ես ինչպես եմ վերնագրել այն:


Վայ, ինչ լավն է։  :Love:  Ջերմ, լուսավոր, պայծառ...  :Love:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## impression

Մանոն ջան, նկարիդ տրամադրությունն ու դրական լիցքերը հրաշք են: Ապրես: Կյանքը լավ բան ա էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, կներեք էլի ձեզ այսքան սպասեցնելու համար....Չէր ստացվում, դե ինչ անեմ
> Այս նկարը, կպատկերացնե՞ք, սկսել եմ ձմռանը, այնքա՜ն ձգձգեցի դարձավ ամառ 
> Սպասում եմ մեկնաբանությունների ու վերնագրի ձեր տարբերակին: Վերջում կասեմ, թե ես ինչպես եմ վերնագրել այն:


Այ ես մեծ հույս ունեմ որ մի քանի օրից այ սենց կնստեմ փափուկ խոտի վրա ու արևի շողերից մի քիչ կջերմանամ  :Love:  Մի տեսակ Խաղաղութան լույսն է ընկել ու ես էլ հենց խաղաղության ՝ հոգու խաղաղության լույսի կարիքն ունեի  :Love: 

Մանոն, ինչպես միշտ հիացած եմ ձեր նկարով  :Kiss:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նկարի հիմնական ուրվագծերը տեսել եմ իրականում` մեծ ու լրիվ մանրամասներով: Վստահաբար ասեմ, որ իրականում այն ավելի լուսավոր ու գեղեցիկ է, և, բացի այդ, կան մանրամասներ, որոնք չեն երևում (այդ թվում և մի բանալի)... Ու ահա թե ինչպիսի մեկնաբանության արժանացավ նկարն այն ժամանակ.
Նկարի լուսային ֆոնը կտրուկ փոխվում է: Ու ըստ իս, լույսից այն կողմ անճանաչելին ու անմեկնելին է, գաղտնիքներ, որով մայր բնությունը շրջապատել է մեզ և որ ՄԱՐԴ ԱՐԱՐԱԾԸ  դեռ պետք է  բացահայտի այն... Ու հենց այդ նպատակի համար էլ նախատեսված է այդ բանալին...
Շնորհակալություն Մանոնին նման գեղեցիկ ստեղծագործություններով մեր հոգիներն հարստացնելու համար:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Մանոն ջան :Smile:  նախ կխնդրեի նկարի մեծ օրինակն ուղարկես ինձ ու եթե հնարավոր է նաև Ակումբում ավելի մեծ տարբերակն տեղադրվի, իսկ մնացածը հետո կասեմ :Wink:  անհամբեր սպասում եմ Մանոն ջան :Ok:  :Cool:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

*Dayana, impression, Ուլուանա, Երկնային, Alize'e* ջան, անչա՜փ շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքելու և միավորների համար: 



> Ես կվերնագրեի «Գտա քեզ»


*ivy* շատ լավ ես մեկնաբանել, վերնագիրն էլ հարազատ է սյուժեին:
*Cassiopeia* վերլուծությունն ավելի մոտ էր, հավանաբար նրա համար, որ ինքը իրականում տեսել է այդ նկարը, ու կան դետալներ, որոնք իրոք չեն երևում տեղադրածս տարբերակում:



> Մանոն ջան նախ կխնդրեի նկարի մեծ օրինակն ուղարկես ինձ ու եթե հնարավոր է նաև Ակումբում ավելի մեծ տարբերակն տեղադրվի, իսկ մնացածը հետո կասեմ անհամբեր սպասում եմ Մանոն ջան


*ihusik* ջան, մի մոռացիր, որ քեզ կարոտում եմ, ու հաճախ մտիր ակումբ, իրոք նկարի ոչ լավագույն տարբերակն ստացվեց տեղադրել, դե հատկացված տեղը փոքր է  :Blush:  կարող եք իմ կայքում նայել :

----------


## dvgray

> Սպասում եմ մեկնաբանությունների ու վերնագրի ձեր տարբերակին: Վերջում կասեմ, թե ես ինչպես եմ վերնագրել այն:


Խախտելով իմ բնավորությունը, որն է մի բանից բացարձակ բան չհասկանալուց ձայն չհանել, ասեմ, որ շատ է հիշացնում Մաշտոցի հայտնի նկարը: Ավելի ճիշտ  հիշեցնում է իմ ուղեղում Մաշտոցին կերտած պատկերացումը: 
 - Ամեն օր աշխատիր ճանաչել իմաստությունը, և ի վերուստ տրված լույսը քեզանից անպակաս կլինի: 
Ինչու՞ է սակայն հեռվում այդքան կրակ, այդքան տաք: Սառը լճակ, իսկ ինչու՞ հեռվում կրակ : 
նկարը  կանվանեի -  "Կախարդական միջանցք":

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Enipra

Մանոն ջան, մինչև կայքդ չմտա, նկարիցդ բան չհասկացա: Քո թույտվությմաբ ավելի մեծ տարբերակն եմ տեղադրում, որ բոլորին լույսիցդ շատ բաժին հասնի  :Smile: 
Շատ սիրուն են գույներդ ինչպես միշտ, հատկապես շիկնած սարերը հրաշք են  :Love: 

ivy-ի առաջարկած տարբերակը շատ դուրս եկավ, շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր է, քան իմ ուղեղով անցած առաջին միտքը: Ես պատկերացրի, որ հեսա ուր որ է հայտնվելու է մի հրեշտակ կամ լսվելու է մի ձայն ու ընտրյալին հայտնելու է այս կյանքում իր` մինչ այժմ անհայտ առաքելության մասին կամ նման մի բան:

Դե քո ընտրած անունն արդեն գիտեմ, կարծես մոտ է իմ մտածածին, էլ նոր բան չեմ առաջարկի:  :Blush:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Շնորհակալ եմ Enipra ջան, և՛ վերլուծության և՛ նկարի մեծացրած տարբերակի համար: 



> Ամեն օր աշխատիր ճանաչել իմաստությունը, և ի վերուստ տրված լույսը քեզանից անպակաս կլինի: 
> Ինչու՞ է սակայն հեռվում այդքան կրակ, այդքան տաք: Սառը լճակ, իսկ ինչու՞ հեռվում կրակ : 
> նկարը կանվանեի - "Կախարդական միջանցք":


Բայց բավականին լավ ես մեկնաբանել, քանզի նկարն իրոք վերաբերում է ճանաչողությանն ու ի վերուստ տրված լույսին: Այդ նկարով ցանկացել եմ ասել, որ ինչքան էլ կարդաս ու ջանաս, մինչև վերևից օրհնություն չունենաս, չես կարող ճանաչել անճանաչելին: Վերջինս արտահայտել եմ լույսից ձախ մուգ գույներով ու բանալիով, որը սիմվոլիկ գաղտնիք է նշանակում: Ու նկարն էլ հենց վերնագրել եմ «*Օրհնություն*»… Ձեր բոլորիդ վերնագրերը համահունչ են և՛ թեմային, և՛ վերնագրին: 
Իսկ այդ կրակը,  dvgray ջան, հենց արևն է՝ իր լույսով: Սառը լճակի հետ տաքի ու սառի համադրությունն է, որ ձուլվում է հիասքանչ մայր բնության գույների հետ: Ուրախ եմ, որ նկատել ես, հետն էլ ասում ես բան չեմ հասկանում  :Tongue:

----------


## WArmanW

Ուշացումով, բայց թույլ տուր հիմա էլ ես մեկնաբանեմ:
_ Լսի՛ր, քո տված գրքերից ես կարդացել եմ բոլորը, բացի այս մեկից՝ ահա այն: Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում թերթել այն, էջէրը զարմանալի ծանր են: Գիտեմ, մինչև չկարդամ այս գիրքը ևս, դու ինձ չես այցելի, խնդրում եմ, օգնիր ինձ:_
Վերնագիրն էլ կլինի "*Թերի հոգի*"

----------


## ihusik

Մանոն ջան, այսօր կրկին դիտում էի նկարդ ու հիանում նրանով. չգիտեմ որքանով եմ ճիշտ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այս նկարդ իր գունային լուծումներով ու երանգների նրբությամբ  շատ ավելի լավն է.  :Smile:  մենք արդեն խոսել ենք արտահայտածդ այս մտքի մասին ­_­_­­­­­­ Այդ նկարով ցանկացել եմ ասել, որ ինչքան էլ կարդաս ու ջանաս, մինչև վերևից օրհնություն չունենաս, չես կարող ճանաչել անճանաչելին:_ _ և եկանք այն մտքին, որ առանց սեփական ջանքի ու ձգտման անհնար է վերևից օրհնություն տրվի ու դռները բացվեն նրանց առջև ովքեր դրանց համար ջանք ու եռանդ չեն ներդրել. ճիշտն ասած հենց նկարդ էլ հակառակն է հուշում, քանզի բաց և փակ շատ գրքեր կան հերոսուհու առջև ինչը խոսում է հենց սեփական ջանքերով լուսավորվածության հասնելու մասին և դա են ասում նաև բոլոր հոգևոր առաջնորդներն ու ուղղությունները. ահա մի քանի մեջբերում Աստվածաշնչից, միայն ռուսերեն օրինակից (երբեմն հայերեն օրինակում այնպես է թարգմանված, որ մարդ գլուխ չի հանում) Послание к Галатам святого апостола Павла 6:7Не обманывайтесь: Бог поругаем не бывает. Что посеет человек, то и пожнет: - От Матфея святое благовествование 11:12Царство Небесное силою берется, и употребляющие усилие восхищают его, - 16:19дам тебе ключи Царства Небесного: и что свяжешь на земле, то будет связано на небесах, и что разрешишь на земле, то будет разрешено на небесах. - От Луки святое благовествование 16:16Царствие Божие благовествуется, и всякий усилием входит в него. - 17:21Царствие Божие внутрь вас есть.

Կրկին շնորհավորում եմ գեղեցիկ ու լուսավոր քո ստեղծագործության համար, որին դու ինքդ ես քո լույսով ու ներքին գեղեցկությամբ կյանք պարգևել...  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Djavaxhq

Բա որ ասում էի նկարիր, դու հաստատ կմտնես հայկականնկարչության պատմության մեջ, եթե սենց շարունակես,

----------


## ihusik

Երբ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ասում էի, որ այս նկարդ իր գունային լուծումներով ու երանգների նրբությամբ շատ ավելի լավն է մտքով նմանեցնում էի մեծանուն մի նկարչի՝ Նիկոլայ Ռերիխի ստեղծագործություններին։

----------


## Axlqalaq

Եթե սաղ ԷՍՔԱՆԸ ԴՈՒ ԷՍ ՆԿԱՐԵ, ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ՀԱԼԱԼԱԼԱԼԱԼԱԼԱԼԱԱԱԼԱԱԱ~~~~

մեջներից մի քանիսը դեսքկթոփի նկար դնելու համար եմ պահե....... :Wink:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Chilly

«Ստեղծագործողը», դու ես, Մանոն ջան, քեզ է հիշեցնում, ու բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ստեղծագործում են, ում այցելում է այդ «ԼՈՒՅՍԸ»...  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  ...սիրում եմ...

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Վերջին նկարս տեղադրելուց մեկ տարի հետո  :Smile: 
Ուսուցման ու փորձարկումների տարի էր: Տեղադրում եմ մի քանի գործեր: Հետո գծանկարներ կտեղադրեմ:
Երրորդ նկարը շատ հաջող չի նկարվել, հեռախոսով են նկարված:

----------

Amaru (19.07.2009), Ariadna (21.07.2009), Chuk (19.07.2009), Djavaxhq (31.07.2009), dvgray (19.07.2009), Enipra (21.07.2009), Kita (20.07.2009), Lion (19.07.2009), Nadine (21.07.2009), Narinfinity (21.07.2009), Norton (20.07.2009), Tig (31.07.2009), Ungrateful (20.07.2009), Yevuk (19.07.2009), Բարեկամ (20.07.2009), Երկնային (19.07.2009), Կաթիլ (19.07.2009), Շինարար (19.11.2009), Ուլուանա (21.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (20.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (19.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.08.2009)

----------


## Lion

Գեղեցիկ նկարներ են, ապրես :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Ոնց էի կարոտել ձեր նկարներին  :Love:  սպասում եմ հաջորդներին  :Blush:

----------


## Մանոն

Մի քանի գծանկարներ ևս: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքները, թե որ ոճում է ինձ ավելի հաջողվում նկարել:

----------

Ariadna (21.07.2009), Chilly (21.07.2009), Chuk (20.07.2009), Djavaxhq (31.07.2009), Enipra (21.07.2009), Kita (20.07.2009), Nadine (21.07.2009), Norton (20.07.2009), Tig (31.07.2009), Ungrateful (20.07.2009), Կաթիլ (20.07.2009), Շինարար (19.11.2009), Ուլուանա (21.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (20.07.2009), Փոքրիկ (20.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Ափսոս նկարներն ավելի մեծ չեմ կարողանում տեղադրել

----------

Ariadna (21.07.2009), Chilly (21.07.2009), Chuk (20.07.2009), Djavaxhq (31.07.2009), Enipra (21.07.2009), Nadine (21.07.2009), Norton (20.07.2009), Tig (31.07.2009), Կաթիլ (20.07.2009), Շինարար (19.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (20.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Մանոն ջան, բարի վերադարձ  :Smile: 
Նկարներդ ինչպես միշտ լավն են  :Smile: 
Կարծում էի գրաֆիկան քո կատարմամբ չեմ հավանի, որտև նկարներումդ հատկապես գունային ընտրությունն էի սիրում, բայց պարզվեց, որ չէ  :Smile:  Ձեռքի նկարը շատ հավանեցի  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Մի քանի գծանկարներ ևս: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքները, թե որ ոճում է ինձ ավելի հաջողվում նկարել:


Ման ջան  :Love:  գիտես հեռու եմ նկարչությունից շատ, բայց որպես քո նկարների մեծ երկրպագու մի քնաի հատիկ խոսք ասեմ  :Blush: 
ես շատ եմ սիրում գծանկարներ, բայց քո նկարներից ավելի շատ հավանում եմ նրանք, որոնց մեջ հույզ եմ տեսնում ու զգում, հա կարողա էս գծանկարների մեջ ել կան, բայց ինձ համար անհասանելի են դրանք  :Blush:  ես քո մտքի ու ձեռքերի զուգահեռ կատարած աշխատանքի արդյունքն եմ  սիրում, ոչ թե ինչ-որ առարկաների նայելով նկարած նկարները  :Blush:  
կներես, հույս ունեմ չնեղացրեցի, չէ՞  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush: 

վայ, գրառում անելուց վերջին 2-ը չէի տեսել, էդ դիմանկարներն ավելի շատ հավանեցի, քան առաջին 2 գծանկարը  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## lili-4

Ապրես , շատ ապրես, արդեն գնալով ձեռագիրդ դառնւմ եմ է ավելի հստակ, բա ոնց, իզուր չես աշակերտուհի դառել :Smile: , բայց սա քիչ է, օրիգինալն եմ ւզում... :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մանոն ջան, գծանկարներդ հիասքանչ են ստացվել, ստվերն ու լույսը ամենապարզ ու ամենաբարդ լուծումներն ունեն քո այս ոճում, բայց գունավոր նկարներդ էլ ավելի լավն են (մանավանդ ռեալում)

----------

Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

> Մանոն ջան, բարի վերադարձ 
> Նկարներդ ինչպես միշտ լավն են 
> Կարծում էի գրաֆիկան քո կատարմամբ չեմ հավանի, որտև նկարներումդ հատկապես գունային ընտրությունն էի սիրում, բայց պարզվեց, որ չէ  Ձեռքի նկարը շատ հավանեցի


Շնորհակալ եմ, բարեկամս, նշանակում է այս ամիսների աշխատանքս զուր չէր:



> *lili-4* 
> Ապրես , շատ ապրես, արդեն գնալով ձեռագիրդ դառնւմ եմ է ավելի հստակ, բա ոնց, իզուր չես աշակերտուհի դառել, բայց սա քիչ է, օրիգինալն եմ ւզում...


կգաս մեր տուն կտեսնես :Smile: 



> *Cassiopeia*
> Մանոն ջան, գծանկարներդ հիասքանչ են ստացվել, ստվերն ու լույսը ամենապարզ ու ամենաբարդ լուծումներն ունեն քո այս ոճում, բայց գունավոր նկարներդ էլ ավելի լավն են (մանավանդ ռեալում)


Վերոնիկ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ վերլուծության համար, անպայման հաշվի կառնեմ :Smile: 



> *Կաթիլ*քո նկարներից ավելի շատ հավանում եմ նրանք, որոնց մեջ հույզ եմ տեսնում ու զգում, հա կարողա էս գծանկարների մեջ ել կան, բայց ինձ համար անհասանելի են դրանք  ես քո մտքի ու ձեռքերի զուգահեռ կատարած աշխատանքի արդյունքն եմ սիրում, ոչ թե ինչ-որ առարկաների նայելով նկարած նկարները


Կաթիլ ջան, ես գիտեմ, որ դու գունային լուծումներ գտած իմ նկարներն ես սիրում, համամիտ եմ, բայց նկարչական իմ գործունեությունը ճիշտ ուղու վրա դնելու ու զարգացնելու համար ինձ պետք էր անցնել սրա միջով: Այս նկարները ավելի շատ վարժանքներ են, խնդիրներ` դրված իմ առջև: Գուցե, ինչպես դու ես ասում, զուրկ են հուզականությունից, չեմ առարկի, բայց դրանք ինզ կօգնեն հետագայում ավելի ճիշտ նկարել ու ստեղծագործել: Ամենևին էլ չեմ նեղանում, իսկ քո ուզած հուզական նկարներ դեռ կտեսնես  :Wink: 
*Lion, Dayana* շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքելու համար:

----------

Narinfinity (21.07.2009), Կաթիլ (20.07.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մանոն ջան, ես էլ եմ գունավոր նկարներդ ավելի շատ հավանում, բայց իրոք արժեր սրանց միջով էլ անցնել՝ տեխնիկան կատարելագործելու համար։ Գնահատելի է, որ նման բան ես նախաձեռնել։ Նույնիսկ նախանձեցի։  :Blush: 

Կարոտել էի նկարներդ։  :Love:

----------

Մանոն (21.07.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

Մանոն ջան, բարի վերադարձ :Smile:  Շնորհաշատ ձեռքդ նոր հրաշքներ արարելու հավակնություններ ունի ոնց որ թե :Smile:  Ստացվելու են, Աստված վկա :Smile:  Եթե համարենք, որ սրանք ընդամենը փորձարկումներ էին, ապա հույզերիդ ավելի քան անհամբեր եմ սպասում :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (26.07.2009)

----------


## Djavaxhq

Հրաշալի են  ես սա փոխանցում եմ մեր տան երկու նկարիչների  կարծիքը  իսկ ինձ  դուր եկավ:

----------

Մանոն (31.07.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Ողջույն սիրելի ակուբցիներ, ինչ կասեք նոր նկարներիս մասին, որոնց ամռանն եմ նկարել:  Մարդիկ լողանում, հանգստանում էին, ես՝ նկարում :Wink: 
Բայց դե չափը փոքրացնելուց նկարի որակը կորել է, գույներն այն չեն:

----------

Ambrosine (17.10.2009), Ariadna (05.11.2009), CactuSoul (04.11.2009), Cassiopeia (05.11.2009), Chuk (16.10.2009), cold skin (17.10.2009), Empty`Tears (05.11.2009), Enipra (04.11.2009), ihusik (26.11.2009), Kita (16.10.2009), Lion (17.10.2009), Nadine (06.11.2009), Sona_Yar (16.10.2009), Tig (29.10.2009), Ungrateful (17.10.2009), Yeghoyan (04.11.2009), Երկնային (16.10.2009), Ծով (04.11.2009), Կաթիլ (04.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (16.10.2009), Շինարար (19.11.2009), Ուլուանա (16.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.10.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մանոն ջան, սկզբում ինձ թվաց թե լուսանկարներ են ու միայն մեծ չափով նայելուց հետո կարծիքս հերքվեց: Սիրուն են: Ափսոս որ փոքր են չափերը:  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (16.10.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Մանոն ջան լավն են նկարներդ :Rolleyes:   կարևորն էնա, որ նկարում ես ու նկարում ես բնության մեջ, զգում ես պահի ազդեցությունը, հեռավորությունը, դինամիկան:  :Smile: Հիմա մի քանի փոքր խորհուրդ:  Գունային թեթև ակտիվություն և մի կամ մի քանի ֆիգուրա կամ կենդանի լճի ափին և նկարդ ամբողջական տեսք կստանա և կամպոզիցիայով կհավաքվի... :Wink:

----------

Մանոն (16.10.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Շնորհակալ եմ ԿԳԴ ջան: 
Իսկ սա աշնանային նատյուրմորտ է, որ վերջերս եմ նկարել:

----------

Chuk (04.11.2009), ihusik (26.11.2009), murmushka (04.11.2009), Nadine (06.11.2009), Norton (04.11.2009), Tig (04.11.2009), Դատարկություն (04.11.2009), Կաթիլ (04.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2009), Շինարար (26.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (05.11.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Շնորհակալ եմ ԿԳԴ ջան: 
> Իսկ սա աշնանային նատյուրմորտ է, որ վերջերս եմ նկարել:


Մանոն ջան :Hands Up:  Այ սա արդեն մեծ աճի արձանագրումա: Շատ լավնա: Մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում նշեմ, կուժը ոնցոր թե օդում կախված լինի: նրա հիմքը՝ այսինքն այն թե նա ինչի վրա է դրված, լավ չես ցույց տվել, արտահայտիչ չի: Բայց չէ իսկականից շատ լավ գործա, ինձ շատ շատ դուր եկավ :Ok:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.11.2009), Մանոն (04.11.2009), Ուլուանա (04.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Մանոն ջան, նկարներդ նայելով այնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, որ ես քեզ ճանաչում եմ :Think: , Ես կերպարվեստ շատ եմ սիրում, շնորհակալ եմ, որ նկարում ես ու այսպես ես նկարում:

----------

Մանոն (04.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մանոն ջան Այ սա արդեն մեծ աճի արձանագրումա: Շատ լավնա: Մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում նշեմ, կուժը ոնցոր թե օդում կախված լինի: նրա հիմքը՝ այսինքն այն թե նա ինչի վրա է դրված, լավ չես ցույց տվել, արտահայտիչ չի: Բայց չէ իսկականից շատ լավ գործա, ինձ շատ շատ դուր եկավ


Համաձայն եմ։ Կուժի գունային խաղերն էլ մի տեսակ հաջող չեն, իմ կարծիքով...  :Blush: 
Մանոն ջան, ոչինչ, չէ՞, որ մեկ–մեկ էլ մի քիչ քննադատենք։  :Kiss: 

Էլի նկարի, սիրում եմ քո մտքերն ու գույները։  :Love:

----------

Մանոն (04.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Մանոնը երևի էն եզակի նկարիչներից է, ում նկարներում ոչինչ չեմ կարողանում նկատել, ուղղակի հիանում եմ նայելիս: պատճառը գուցե անձնական է, որովհետև շատ սիրում եմ Մանոնին, բայց բացի այդ, ես նկարներից միայն դրական, տաք էներգիա եմ ստանում ու ամեն մի շտրիխի մեջ էլ չեմ խորանում: Ու Մանոնի թախիծն իսկապես լուսավոր է:  :Love:

----------

Tig (05.11.2009), Կաթիլ (05.11.2009), Մանոն (04.11.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

> Համաձայն եմ։ Կուժի գունային խաղերն էլ մի տեսակ հաջող չեն, իմ կարծիքով... 
> Մանոն ջան, ոչինչ, չէ՞, որ մեկ–մեկ էլ մի քիչ քննադատենք։ 
> 
> Էլի նկարի, սիրում եմ քո մտքերն ու գույները։


Ոչ միայն ոչինչ, այլ նույնիսկ ավելի լավ :Tongue: , ես խույս չեմ տալիս քննադատություններից: Դրանք ինձ օգնում են կողմնորոշվել ու ավելի ճիշտ նկարել: բայց մի քիչ պաշտպանվեմ էլի  :Tongue: , Անուլիկ ջան այդ կուժն իրականում այդ գույներն ունի, ինձ էլ այնքան էլ դուր չէր գալիս, բայց դե դա էր ձեեռքիս տակ: 



> Մանոն ջան Այ սա արդեն մեծ աճի արձանագրումա: Շատ լավնա: Մենակ մի բան եմ ուզում նշեմ, կուժը ոնցոր թե օդում կախված լինի: նրա հիմքը՝ այսինքն այն թե նա ինչի վրա է դրված, լավ չես ցույց տվել, արտահայտիչ չի: Բայց չէ իսկականից շատ լավ գործա, ինձ շատ շատ դուր եկավ


Տիգ ջան, համամիտ եմ, շատ կուզենայի մի օր բնօրինակները տեսնեիք, գուցե այդպես ավելի լավ երեվային դետալները:



> Մանոն ջան, նկարներդ նայելով այնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, որ ես քեզ ճանաչում եմ, Ես կերպարվեստ շատ եմ սիրում, շնորհակալ եմ, որ նկարում ես ու այսպես ես նկարում:


Շնորհակալ եմ, համաքաղաքացի  :Wink: 



> Մանոնը երևի էն եզակի նկարիչներից է, ում նկարներում ոչինչ չեմ կարողանում նկատել, ուղղակի հիանում եմ նայելիս: պատճառը գուցե անձնական է, որովհետև շատ սիրում եմ Մանոնին, բայց բացի այդ, ես նկարներից միայն դրական, տաք էներգիա եմ ստանում ու ամեն մի շտրիխի մեջ էլ չեմ խորանում: Ու Մանոնի թախիծն իսկապես լուսավոր է:


Դայանա ջաաաան,  :Love: , ես էլ քեզ եմ շատ սիրում, ու անչափ ուրախեմ, որ ինքնուսիս համեստ արվեստով կարողանում եմ դրական էներգիա հաղորդել մարդկանց…
բոլորիդ սիրում եմ  :Love:

----------

Tig (05.11.2009), Շինարար (05.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա ջաաաան, , ես էլ քեզ եմ շատ սիրում, ու անչափ ուրախեմ, որ ինքնուսիս համեստ արվեստով կարողանում եմ դրական էներգիա հաղորդել մարդկանց…
> բոլորիդ սիրում եմ


Ինքնուս թե ուսյալ, դուք իմ ամենասիրելի նկարչուհին եք:  :Love:

----------

Մանոն (04.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ միայն ոչինչ, այլ նույնիսկ ավելի լավ, ես խույս չեմ տալիս քննադատություններից: Դրանք ինձ օգնում են կողմնորոշվել ու ավելի ճիշտ նկարել: բայց մի քիչ պաշտպանվեմ էլի , Անուլիկ ջան այդ կուժն իրականում այդ գույներն ունի, ինձ էլ այնքան էլ դուր չէր գալիս, բայց դե դա էր ձեեռքիս տակ:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես ոչ միայն զուտ գույները նկատի ունեի, այլև գունային անցումները, ինձ թվում է՝ սահուն չեն մի տեսակ։

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, համամիտ եմ, շատ կուզենայի մի օր բնօրինակները տեսնեիք, գուցե այդպես ավելի լավ երեվային դետալները:


Մանոն ջան, հաջորդ անգամ, երբ Վանաձորում լինեմ անպայման ձեզ հյուր կգամ, եթե դեմ չեք :Blush:  Ու ոչ միայն բնօրինակների դիտումը կվայելենք, այլև վերջապես կծանոթանանք:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է կուժի գույներին, ասեմ, որ դրանք ինձ դուր են գալիս, և անցումներն էլ վատը չեն: Այ լուսաստվերի արտացոլումը լավ չի արված գույներով: Այսինքն ինչպես գրաֆիկայում ես լուսաստվեր ստանում՝ սև ու սպիտակի միջոցով, այնպես էլ գույներով պիտի լուսաստվեր ստանաս, ու կարծում եմ էդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի :Think: 
Այսինքն նկարելու ընթացքում ինչքան հնարավոր է ավեի շատ համեմատի օբյեկտների լուսավոր, կիսալուսավոր, թույլ լուսավոր ... և մութ մասերը ու հնարավորինս գույներով ստացի այդ տարբերությունները, որպիսի տարածությունը ավելի հստակ երևա:
Մանոն ջան ևս մեկ անգամ ուզում եմ ասել, որ շատ եմ սիրում քո ստեղծագործությունները, դրանցից իրոք որ դրական էներգետիկա է բխում և շատ լավ լիցքեր եմ ստանում քո գործերից: Սպասում եմ հաջորդներին: :Smile: 

հ.գ. ափսոս թարգել եմ նկարելը… պարապ ժամանակ ու տրամադրվածություն համարյա թե չի մնում…

----------


## Մանոն

Շնորհակալ եմ Տիգրան ջան: Անպայման խորհուրդներդ կօգնեն ինձ: Զուր ես թարգել նկարելդ: ՀԻմա էլ ինձ կարգին կօգնեիր :Wink: 
Հիմա ուրիշ նկար կտեղադրեմ. Լոռեցիներին այս կամուրջը պետք է որ ծանոթ լինի: Թեև հիշողությամբ եմ նկարել, ես այդ տեսարանը մանկուց եմ մտապահել:

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2009), Arpine (09.10.2011), Cassiopeia (05.11.2009), Chuk (05.11.2009), cold skin (05.11.2009), ihusik (26.11.2009), Nadine (06.11.2009), No Broken Hearted Girl (05.11.2009), Tig (05.11.2009), Yeghoyan (26.11.2009), Դատարկություն (05.11.2009), Երկնային (05.11.2009), Կաթիլ (05.11.2009), Շինարար (05.11.2009), Ուլուանա (06.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Շնորհակալ եմ Տիգրան ջան: Անպայման խորհուրդներդ կօգնեն ինձ: Զուր ես թարգել նկարելդ: ՀԻմա էլ ինձ կարգին կօգնեիր
> Հիմա ուրիշ նկար կտեղադրեմ. Լոռեցիներին այս կամուրջը պետք է որ ծանոթ լինի: Թեև հիշողությամբ եմ նկարել, ես այդ տեսարանը մանկուց եմ մտապահել:


Ես էլ քեզ եմ շնորհակալ Մանոն ջան:
Չնայած որ լոռոցի եմ, բայց կամուրջը չհիշեցի :Blush: 

Այ, բնանկարներում ավելի լավ ես ստանում խորությունները: Իմ մոտ էլ հակառակը «նատյուրմորտները» ավելի հաջող էին ստացվում: Ուր էր թե քեզ պես բնանկար կարողանաի նկարել: :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (19.11.2009), Շինարար (05.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմա ուրիշ նկար կտեղադրեմ. Լոռեցիներին այս կամուրջը պետք է որ ծանոթ լինի: Թեև հիշողությամբ եմ նկարել, ես այդ տեսարանը մանկուց եմ մտապահել:


Մանոն ջան, նկարի կամուրջը ես էլ չկարողացա ճանաչել :Think: , բայց լավն էր, ես միշտ չեմ սիրել բնանակարներ, բայց Ձեզ մոտ պարզապես բնանակրներ չեն, այլ մի առանձնահատուկ գունային տեսողություն կա դրանցում, որը առանձնացնում է դրանց հասարակ գունանկարներից, իմ կարծիքով: Առաջ ես էլ էի նկարում, հատկապես սիրում էի դիմանկար անել, ի՞նչ ներկերո՞վ եք նկարում, ինձ մոտ օրինակ ավելի հեշտ ստացվում էր պաստելով աշխատելը, բայց պաստելները վերջացան, ես էլ դադարեցի նկարել :Sad:  Սպասում եմ Ձեր անհատական ցուցահանդեսին:

----------

Tig (06.11.2009), Մանոն (19.11.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հիմա ուրիշ նկար կտեղադրեմ. Լոռեցիներին այս կամուրջը պետք է որ ծանոթ լինի: Թեև հիշողությամբ եմ նկարել, ես այդ տեսարանը մանկուց եմ մտապահել:


Սիրահարվեցի  :Love:  
Շատ կուզեի նստած լինել էդ կամրջի վրա, ոտքերս կախած լինեի ջրի վրա ու... վայելեի ջրի հոսքի խշշոցը։ Բայց...
Մնում է միայն վայելել նկարը ու նրա պատկերավոր ու գեղեցիկ գույների ազդեցությամբ պարզապես մտովի զգալ այդ ամենը։
 :Love:

----------

Yeghoyan (26.11.2009), Դատարկություն (05.11.2009), Մանոն (19.11.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Հիմա ուրիշ նկար կտեղադրեմ. Լոռեցիներին այս կամուրջը պետք է որ ծանոթ լինի: Թեև հիշողությամբ եմ նկարել, ես այդ տեսարանը մանկուց եմ մտապահել:


Որ ճիշտն ասեմ նկարչությունից շատ բան չեմ հասկանում... բայց էս նկարը էնքան գեղեցիկա..... էնքան լույս կա էս նկարի մեջ, որ առանց քո գիտակցության սկսում ես երազել էսպիսի լուսավոր ու ուրախ օրերի մասին... ապրեք շատ լավ եք նկարում :Jpit: )))))

----------

Yeghoyan (26.11.2009), Մանոն (19.11.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Շնորհակալ եմ Տիգրան ջան: Անպայման խորհուրդներդ կօգնեն ինձ: Զուր ես թարգել նկարելդ: ՀԻմա էլ ինձ կարգին կօգնեիր
> Հիմա ուրիշ նկար կտեղադրեմ. Լոռեցիներին այս կամուրջը պետք է որ ծանոթ լինի: Թեև հիշողությամբ եմ նկարել, ես այդ տեսարանը մանկուց եմ մտապահել:


Ման, միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ քո գունավոր նկարները ուրիշ են  :Love: , հատկապես բնանկարներդ, քո պես լուսավո՜ր ու ջերմ են, թեկուզ անծանոթի համար՝ հարազատ  :Love: 

Ապրես, որ կաս  :Love:

----------

Մանոն (19.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ...Հիմա ուրիշ նկար կտեղադրեմ. Լոռեցիներին այս կամուրջը պետք է որ ծանոթ լինի: Թեև հիշողությամբ եմ նկարել, ես այդ տեսարանը մանկուց եմ մտապահել:


Սիրուն է։  :Love:

----------

Մանոն (19.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Մանոն, մտածեցի, որ ինչ լավ ա՝ դու նկարչական կրթություն չես ստացել, նկարներիդ անվարժությունը մի առանձին հմայք ա տալիս դրանց, մեծ խոսքեր վախենում եմ ասել, բայց մտածում եմ: Ո՞նց անենք, որ քո ցուցահանդեսը կազմակերպվի :Think:  
«Կարմրիկը» կարդալուց հետո էդ նկարը ավելի սիրեցի, ինչ ճիշտ նկար ես նկարել… Եթե ես ժամանակին քո կարողության մի տոկոսը ունենայի, հաստատ նկարելը չէի թողնի:

----------

Կաթիլ (26.11.2009), Մանոն (19.11.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շնորհակալ եմ Տիգրան ջան: Անպայման խորհուրդներդ կօգնեն ինձ: Զուր ես թարգել նկարելդ: ՀԻմա էլ ինձ կարգին կօգնեիր
> Հիմա ուրիշ նկար կտեղադրեմ. Լոռեցիներին այս կամուրջը պետք է որ ծանոթ լինի: Թեև հիշողությամբ եմ նկարել, ես այդ տեսարանը մանկուց եմ մտապահել:


Հայկական էր  :Smile:  /վերջին դրածդ/

----------

Մանոն (19.11.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

> Հայկական էր  /վերջին դրածդ/


Շնորհակալ եմ, Բարեկամ ջան,  :Love: 



> Մանոն, մտածեցի, որ ինչ լավ ա՝ դու նկարչական կրթություն չես ստացել, նկարներիդ անվարժությունը մի առանձին հմայք ա տալիս դրանց, մեծ խոսքեր վախենում եմ ասել, բայց մտածում եմ: Ո՞նց անենք, որ քո ցուցահանդեսը կազմակերպվի 
> «Կարմրիկը» կարդալուց հետո էդ նկարը ավելի սիրեցի, ինչ ճիշտ նկար ես նկարել… Եթե ես ժամանակին քո կարողության մի տոկոսը ունենայի, հաստատ նկարելը չէի թողնի:


Վանաձորցի ջան, բայց ակադեմիական կրթությունն էլ իր տեղն ունի, չնայած՝ ով գիտե…
Իսկ հիմա ու՞շ է, որ վերսկսես նկարել:  
Կաթիլ ջան, հիմա էլի քեզ հիասթափեցնելու եմ, որովհետև քո սիրած «գունավոր» նկարներից չեմ տեղադրելու, այլ՝ գծանկար: Դիմանկարների իմ փորձերից է, եթե հաջողվել է, ուրեմն իմացողները կհասկանան ում եմ նկարել  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (09.10.2011), Chuk (26.11.2009), Tig (07.12.2009), Դատարկություն (26.11.2009), Կաթիլ (26.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (27.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վանաձորցի ջան, բայց ակադեմիական կրթությունն էլ իր տեղն ունի, չնայած՝ ով գիտե…
> Իսկ հիմա ու՞շ է, որ վերսկսես նկարել:


Ուշ չի, իմաստ չունի, ամենքս պիտի էն անենք, ինչ կարողանում ենք:  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (02.12.2009)

----------

